# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Gjakmarrja

## Ferdinandi

Po hape nji teme per kete problem kaq shqetesue te shoqerise se  sotme shqiptare.
Mu duke me vend nji teme e tille pasin nje nga problemet qe shoqeria shqiptare po perballet eshte dhe kjo e gjakemarrjes...Sa e sa nena kane vajtur kundra kesaje plage te shoqerise...sa e sa femije jane te denur qe te kalojne rinine e tyre per te mos thene jeten brenda kater mureve te nje shtepie ku ka palllakosur zia...sa e sa  te tjere kane mare rruget e mergimit per ti shpetuar rrjedhjes se nj fundi tragjik te gjakmarrjes...!
Une do te desha prej jushe qe ne kete teme te diskutonim per nje gje te tille dhe te sillnim histori te ndrydhme te kesaje natyre qe me vjene keq ta theme qe nuk jane te pakte...

----------


## Ferdinandi

Me poshte keni nji histori te marre nga nji gazete e perditeshme shqiptare...ju lutem ruani Copyright!

----------


## Ferdinandi

Si u masakrua familja e Marash Vatës 
-- nga Dashnor Kaloçi | Gazeta Shqiptare 
Historia e njË prej familjeve mE tË dËgjuara në Veriun e Shqipërisë e përmendur dhe nga Fishta në "Lahuta e Malsisë". Si u persekutuan nga regjimi komunist. 

Si u masakrua familja e Marash Vatës, bajraktarit të Shkrelit Dëshmia e 79 vjeçarit Prek Gjelosh Vata: "Familja jonë që rrjedh prej trungut të bajraktarit tË Shkrelit Marash Vata i cili ka luftuar kundër turqëve dhe serbo-malazezëve, u trajtua në mënyrën më mizore nga komunistët. Pesë burra u pushkatuan, dhjetë të tjerë u dënuan me 126 vjet burg nga të cilat vuajtën 92, shumë u arratisën jashtë vendit dhe i gjithë fisi ynë përfundoi kampeve të internimit" 
Dy vëllezërit e mi Vata me Nduen pasi kishin mbaruar akedemitë ushtarake në Itali dhe shërbenin pranë Gardës Mbretërore të Viktor Emanuelit, në vitin 1944 u kthyen në Shqipëri për tu bashkuar me xhaxhanë tonë Llesh Marashin ish-Qarkomandantin e Shkodrës i cili që në 1943 kishte dalë në mal dhe me çetën e tij luftonte kundër italianëve. 
Vata me Nduen mbetËn tË vrarË më 19 mars të vitit 1946 gjatë një përpjekje me forcat e Sigurimit ku u rrethuan në shtëpinë e Ibrahim Kupit në qytetin e Krujë, ku u vra dhe i zoti shtëpisë me djalin e tij 12 vjeçar. Po kështu vëllai tjetër Ndoci i cili kishte mbaruar për Teologji në Romë dhe jepte mësim në kolegjin e fretënve në Shkodër, u arrestua në dhjetorin e vitit 1945 dhe u dënua me vdekje i akuzuar si pjestar grupit të seminarsistëve që hodhën trakte në zgjedhjet e 2 dhjetorit të atij viti. Ndocit iu fal jeta dhe bëri 18 vjet burg në Burrel. Po kështu xhaxhai major Llesh Marashi në vitin 1946 u var në mes të qytetit të Shkodrës, pasi ishte organizatori i Kryengritjes së Malësisë së Madhe, kurse nipi Rroku që u kap i gjallë së bashku me të në shpellë, në fillim u dënua me vdekje e më pas përfundoi burgjeve dhe internimeve. Vëllai tjetër Marku që banonte në fshatin Shullaz të Kurbinit, në vitin 1979 u arrestua dhe u dënua me 10 vjet burg i akuzuar se në shtëpi iu gjet një radio-marrse që lidhej me agjenturat e huaja. Nga pjestarët e familjes dhe farefisit tonë që rrjedhim prej trungut të bajraktarit të Shkrelit Marsh Vatës, shumë prej të cilëve ishin diplomuar në Akademitë Ushtarake dhe universitetet e Europës, vetëm unë shpëtova pa u dënuar se kisha dalë partizan. Gjatë periudhës së regjimit komunist familja dhe i gjithë fisi ynë pësoi një tragjedi dhe masakër të vërtetë pasi u pushkatuan katër burra, dhjetë të tjerë u dënuan me 138 vjet burg, nga të cilat vuajtën 92 vjet, shumë u arratisën jashtë vendit dhe pothuaj të gjithë të tjerët deri te brezi i tretë e kaluan të gjithë jetën në kampet e internimeve". Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për "Gazetën" është 79 vjeçari Prek Gjelosh Vata, nipi i bajraktarit të Shkrelit Marash Vatës, që ka hyrë në Historinë e Shqipërisë si prijës i malësorëve të Shkrelit në luftrat kundër turqëve e serbëve të cilat janë përshkruar me mjeshtëri nga Padër Gjergj Fishta në "Lahuta e Malcisë" ku ndërmjet të tjerash thuhet: 
"Porsi rrfeja në shtërngata / duel prej Shkreli njai Marash Vata / dhe ka msy drejt Dukagjinit / bashk me a't Gjin Pjetrin e Kurbinit /" 

Teksa pi duhan me çibukun e tij që s'e shuan kurrë, i ulur aty pranë oxhakut të shtëpisë së vjetër në fshatin Gurëz të Komunës së Fush-Kuqes së Kurbinit (8 km. në perëndim të qytetit të Laçit) ku banon prej më shumë se gjashtëdhjet vjetësh, Prek Gjelosh Vata rri e mendohet për një çast sikur do të thërrasë në kujtesën e tij gjithë të kaluarën e asaj familje që para dyqind e sa vjetësh, e cila është mishëruar në legjendat që janë thënë e shkruar të cilat ai i ka fare të freskëta në memorjen e tij. Po cili është i pari i shtëpisë së Marashvatajve dhe si njihet ai e trungu i familjes së tij në historinë e Shqipërisë dhe çfarë ka shkruar për të Gjergj Fishta në veprën e famëshme "Lahuta e Malcisë"?. Kush ishte Llesh Marashi, majori që ishte diplomuar në Vjenë të Austrisë dhe në kohën e Monarkisë shërbeu si Qarkomandant i Prefekturës së Gjakovës e Shkodrës dhe përse lufta që ai bëri kundër italianëve në krye forcave nacionaliste që komandonte në fshatin Reç të Malësisë së Madhe, për më shumë se 40 vjet iu atribua vetëm partizanëve ? Si e sulmoi ai me forcat e tija të armatosura qytetin e Shkodrës në atë që njihet si Kryengritja e Koplikut dhe si varën Lleshin në mes të Shkodrës pasi e kapën të gjallë në shpellë së bashku me nipin e tij ? Si u arratisën nga Shqipëria dy djemtë e Lleshit, Alfonsi me Alfredin kur nuk ishin më shumë se 12-14 vjeçarë dhe si përfunduan burgjeve e internimeve dy motrat e tyre Albina e Rexhina? Kush e vrau Alfredin (djalin e Lleshit) në Marsejë të Francës në vitin 1979 kur ai ishte duke marrë pjesë në një miting antikomunist që e kishte organizuar mërgata politike shqiptare në Perëndim? Cilët ishin pinjollët e tjerë të familjes së Marash Vatës dhe si përfunduan ata burgjeve e internimeve të regjimit komunist deri në fundin e vitin 1990 së bashku me gratë e fëmijët e tyre? 

Bajraktar i Shkrelit
Origjina e familjes që rrjedh nga trungu i Marash Vatës është nga fshati Zagorë i Shkrelit i Malësisë së Madhe ku edhe sot gjenden rrënojat e kullës së madhe të cilat me prezencën e tyre në atë luginë të bukur ku fillojnë Alpete Veriut, sikur duan të dëshmojnë lavdinë e dikurëshme të saj. Lidhur me të kaluarën e kësaj familje dhe burrat e shquar që ajo nxorri gjatë dy shekujve të fundit, 79 vjeçari Prek Gjelosh Vata dëshmon: "I pari i trungut të familjes sonë ka qenë Vat Marashi djali i Marash Vatës, i cili ka lindur rreth fillimit të viteve 1800 dhe njihet për luftrat e tija kundër Krajlve të Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi. Që në moshë fare të re kur akoma nuk i kishte mbushur akoma 25 vjeç, Vata u bë tmerri i Krajl Nikollës i cili i kishte porositur ushtarët e tij që t'ja sillnin atë të gjallë dhe ai që e sillte do të paguhej me flori. Pas vrasjes së Vat Marashit, nusja e tij nuk u largua nga ajo shtëpi sipas zakonit, por qëndroi aty dhe djalit që i lindi pas tre muajsh i vunë emrin e gjyshit dhe e quajtën Marash. Familja jonë e cila ka qenë e vendosur prej qindra vjetësh në Zagorë të Shkrelit ka pasur një miqësi të ngushtë me familjet e dëgjuara shkodrane të Ded Jakupit, Hodo Beg Sokolit e Gjon Serreqi etj. Ashtu si gjyshi i tij edhe Marash Vata u rrit duke luftuar dhe mbajti bajrakun e Shkrelit të cilën familja jonë e kishte të trashëguar në disa breza dhe në krye të malësorëve ai luftoi kundër turqëve e serbo-malazezëve. Për trimëritë e Marash Vatës dhe urtisinë e tij në kuvendet e burrave ka folur dhe Padër Gjergj Fishta në "Lahutë të Malcisë" ku midis të tjerash në ato kangë që kanë përjetësuar në histori legjendash emrat e burrave që i bënë emër vetit, ai shkruan:
"Porsi rrfeja në shtërngata / duel prej Shkrelit njai Marash Vata / dhe ka msy drejt Dukagjinit / bashkë me a't Gjin Pjetrin e Kurbinit / që për pushkë e për urti / e lan namin të dy në Shqipni ". Po kështu në një kangë tjetër Padër Gjergji flet përsëri për Marash Vatën."E njai tjetri ma përtej /me ato mustakë të mëdhenj / me i prek në shoq që ka bri vedit / nuk asht jo Diomedi / por ashtë bajraktar i Shkrelit / si jaj pyrgu në ball të kështjellit / që se trem as topi e as shpata / ja thonë emrin Marash Vata" 

Shkollohen në Evropë 
Po si rrodhën më tej ngjarjet në familjen e bajraktarit të Shkrelit Marash Vata dhe gjashtë djemëve të tij? Lidhur me këtë Prek Gjelosh Vata dëshmon: "Marashi u martua shumë i ri që në moshën 18 vjeçare dhe nga ajo martesë atij i lindën 12 fëmijë, gjashtë djem e gjashtë vajza. Djemtë e tij u quajtën Rrok, Kanto, Pjetër, Gjelosh, Gjek dhe Llesh. Tre djemtë Kanti, Gjeka dhe Lleshi pasi mbaruan kolegjin e fretënve në qytetin e Shkodrës, erdhën në Tiranë dhe përfunduan shkollën mbretërore të plotësimit të oficerëve. Pasi ata të tre u diplomuan me rezultate të lartë në atë shkollë ushtarake, fituan nga një bursë shtetërore nga qeveria e Mbretit Zog dhe vazhduan më tej studimet pranë Akademisë Ushtarake në Vjenë të cilën e mbaruan me rezultate të larta dhe u diplomuan e u titulluan si oficerë. Po kështu edhe djali tjetër Rroku pasi mbaroi kolegjin e fretënve në Shkodër, vazhdoi studimet universitare në Romë për Teologji dhe më pas erdhi në Shqipëri ku shërbeu si frat në disa krahina të Veriut. Dy djemtë e tjerë Pjetri me Gjeloshin nuk vazhduan shkollat por qëndruan në shtëpi në fshatin Zagorë duke administruar atë pasuri që kishte familja, ndonëse Pjetri kishte gradën e kapitenit si oficer në rezervë" kujton Prek Gjelosh Vata lidhur me shkollimin e tre djemve të Marash Vatës në Akademinë Ushtarake të Vjenës, si dhe të Rrokut që u diplomua në Teologji. 

Në mbrojtje të Zogut 
Po cili ishte fati i tre djemve të Marash Vatës të cilët u shkolluan dhe u diplomuan në Akademinë Ushtarake të Vjenës në Austri? Lidhur me këtë 79 vjeçari Prek Gjelosh Vata dëshmon: "Nga gjashtë djemtë e bajraktarit të Shkrelit Marash Vata, dy prej tyre Kanto dhe Rroku vdiqën në vitet '30. Kant Marashi pasi u diplomua si ushtarak në Vjenë, u kthye në Shqipëri dhe u emërua si oficer i xhandarmërisë Mbretërore në Malsinë e Madhe. Sipas disa dëshmive Kanto u vra aty rreth vitit 1934 nga një vrasës me pagesë të cilin e kishin shtyrë disa persona me bindje të majta dhe përkrahës të KONARE (Komiteti Nacional-Revolucionar) që drejtohej nga Fan Noli qëndra e të cilëve ishte në Gjenevë të Zvicrës. Kjo vrasje erdhi pasi Kanto kishte bërë me ta një debat të ashpër duke u sharë Leninin dhe Bashkimin Sovjetik, për të cilët ishte shprehur "Kolera që do të skllavëroj Shqipërinë". 
-- marre nga Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## Ferdinandi

Histori gjakmarrjesh. Nëna, gra e fëmijë jetimë jetojnë në një krizë ekonomike, vuajtje dhe ankth 

Gjakmarrja në Shkodër, 87 fëmijë të ngujuar

Frika e hakmarrjes së mundshme i ka izoluar brenda mureve të shtëpive të tyre 

SHKODÃR- Fëmijë që njohin dhe jetojnë tmerrin e vdekjes, pa e njohur mirë jetën. Vogëlushë që në vend të librave dhe lodrave me shokë, rrethohen nga mure të larta dhe dyer të kyçura nga frika se vriten. Kryetari i Lidhjes së Misionarëve thotë se vetëm në qarkun e Shkodrës janë rreth 600 persona me probleme konfliktuale dhe 87 fëmijë të ngujuar. Ata sâkanë bërë asgjë. Ndërsa absurditeti i një âligji primitivâ? e shumë të vjetër u ka marrë atyre gjënë më të shtrenjtë, lirinë. Bota e tyre fëminore e ka të vështirë të mësohet me këtë realitet mbytës, dhe të kuptojë mekanizmin e ndërgjegjies e arsyes së sëmurë që i detyron ata të mos e gëzojnë fëmijërinë. Gjakmarrja, ky fenomen vrasës dhe i trashëguar nga e kaluara shekullore dhe që ironikisht mori jetë në 12 vitet e fundit, është një ndër plagët më të rënda të shoqërisë së sotme shqiptare. Burra, të rinj, fëmijë që as punojnë, as nuk mësojnë, pasi nuk mund të kalojnë pragun e shtëpisë. Fëmijët djem janë të rrezikuar. Plumbi i gjakmarrjes nuk ka kursyer as 12-vjeçarin Halil Xhani, apo 16-vjeçarin Zef Hili. Nëna, gra e fëmijë jetimë që u janë vrarë djemtë, burrat e baballarët jetojnë në një krizë ekonomike, vuajtje, ankth për fëmijët që rriten me stresin dhe ndjenjën e hakmarrjes. Të hysh në shtëpitë e atyre që kanë probleme gjakmarrjeje e ngujimi është e vështirë. Aty nuk afrohen njerëz aq më tepër të panjohur. Në rrethin e Shkodrës janë 240 familje me probleme gjakmarrjeje. 

Histori gjakmarrjesh
Për tâu takuar me disa prej tyre, shoqërohemi nga kryetari i Lidhjes së Misionarëve të Paqes Emin Spahia. Ai hyn lirshëm në çdo banesë, pasi ka 12 vjet që merret me pajtimin e gjaqeve. Drejtohemi në shtëpinë e Fran Zefit, ku jetojnë 11 vetë. Frani mban në shtëpi 2 vajzat: Lizën dhe Talen, bashkë me fëmijët e tyre, që janë rikthyer aty pasi ishin të martuara me dy vëllezër të familjes Meshi. Burri i njërës prej vajzave, Lizës, në vitin 2001 vrau një person dhe u dënua me burgim të përjetshëm. Fran Zefi thotë se me pensionin e tij prej 10 mijë lekësh dhe me rrogën 5000 lekëshe të Lizës, që punon kamariere në një lokal të Shkodrës, jetojnë 11 vetë. Liza, e shoqja e të dënuarit, ka tre fëmija, vajzën 14-vjeçare dhe dy djemtë: Alfredin dhe Kristianin, 12 dhe 10 vjeç. Ata qëndrojnë të mbyllur në dhomë. Të trembur, me fytyra të zbehta, ata nuk dinë çândodh jashtë mureve të shtëpisë së gjyshit. Tmerri, frika shihet qartë në sytë e tyre. âJemi në gjak, kemi frikë të dalim se na vrasin. Shohim televizor kur ka drita, ndonjëherë vjen ndonjë shok tek neâ?, - thotë Alfredi. Largohemi dhe drejtohemi tek një shtëpi tjetër me të ngujuar. Familja Marku nga krahina malore e Dukagjinit ndodhet në gjak prej 2.5 vitesh. Ata janë larguar nga fshati i tyre, pranë të cilit ndodhet edhe ai i viktimës, duke u vendosur në një fshat fushor pranë Shkodrës. Rruga që të çon në shtëpinë e thjeshtë njëkatëshe është bërë baltë. Mure rrethues gati më të larta se shtëpia dhe me tela të hollë të kryqëzuar sipër tyre, të krijojnë përshtypjen e një burgu, ndonëse pa tavan. Brenda ndodhen dy gratë e shtëpisë , plaku i paralizuar dhe tre fëmijë, dy vajza dhe një djalë, Edisoni, 10 vjeç e gjysmë. Sytë e tij janë të trishtuar. Babai i tij ka vrarë para dy vitesh dhe që atëherë ai nuk e ka parë, as zërin nuk ia ka dëgjuar në telefon. Ishte në klasë të dytë dhe ndërpreu shkollën. E ëma thotë se të paktën të mos harrojë shkronjat. Fytyra e zbehtë e vogëlushit i ngjan mureve të dhomës. Ai nuk del nga shtëpia. âShpesh qan, ka mall për shokët, lodrat, për të atin, por nuk kemi çfarë tâi bëjmë. Nuk japin besë as për të, prandaj duhet të qëndrojmë mbyllurâ?, - thotë Lina, nëna e tij. Në lagjen âGuerileâ? në Shkodër, në ish- tokat e ndërmarrjes së Zooteknikës, janë vendosur mjaft familje nga zonat rurale e mes tyre ka edhe të shpërngulur për shkak të gjakmarrjes. Në njërën prej tyre takojmë Agustinin, 13-vjeçar, nga fshati Lekaj i Dukagjinit. Ai bashkë me gjyshërit, prindërit dhe motrën 6-vjeçare kanë tre vjet që jetojnë këtu. Agustini thotë se kur erdhën në fillim, shkoi në shkollë, pasi hasmi nuk e dinte se ku ndodheshin. Po shpejt u mësua dhe u detyrua të rrinte brenda. Xhaxhai i tij ka vrarë dhe tani ndodhet në burg. Por as Agustini, as gjyshi, babai dhe kushurinjtë e tjerë nuk dalin dot nga shtëpia: âKemi frikëâ?, - thotë Zefi, gjyshi i Agustinit. âNuk na japin besë dhe as ne as djali nuk dalim dot. E kemi parasysh atë që ndodhi me një 16-vjeçar, i cili në dhjetor të vitit 2000 u vra për gjakmarrje teksa po mbushte ujë, pasi një kushëri i tij kishte vrarë dy vetëâ?. 

Fëmijë që rriten me armë
Duke biseduar me kryetarin e Lidhjes së Misionarëve, ai na tregon një moment që i është ngulitur në kujtesë. âIshim bashkë me misionarët e tjerë për të ndërmjetësuar pajtim tek një familje në Postribë. Bisedën tonë e ndiqte edhe Ergysi 9-vjeçar. Ai kishte dëgjuar në bisedë se hasmi kishte thënë se do tâi vrisnin në lule të ballit. Me naivitetin e një fëmije, Ergysi merr një lule dhe e vendos në vesh. Kur e pyesnin se pse veproi ashtu, ai përgjigjet se tani plumbi nuk do ta marrë te balli, pasi lulen e ka vënë në vesh dhe aty do të qëllohetâ?,- kujton Spahia. Një dhembje e pakuptimtë duket në fytyrat e atyre që takojmë e qe janë me probleme të tilla. Një pyetje qëndron si re ogurzezë mbi kokat e tyre. Përse? Pse shteti nuk e kap dhe ndëshkon fajtorin, ndërsa të tjerët të jetojnë të lirë? Dhe fëmijët rriten me vorbullën e urrejtjes për ato që i mbajnë të ngujuar duke e thelluar armiqësinë në ndërgjegjien e tyre. Por, gjakmarrja ka edhe pasoja të tjera. Me Spahinë shkojmë në shtëpinë e Tone Bushit në Laç të Vaut të Dejës. Para 6 vitesh Tones i vritet i shoqi duke i lënë 7 jetimë, 6 vajza dhe një djalë që sot janë 10-19 vjeç. Varfëria këtu është e tejskajshme dhe duket ngado. Tonia thotë se edhe pse i shoqi kishte punuar 30 vjet në minierë, ata nuk kanë marrë as pension, as ndihmë sociale. âDjali është i vogël të punojë, ndërsa vajzat nuk kanë se ku. Jetojmë me ato që na falin të afërmitâ?, - thotë Tone Bushi, e cila nuk ka mundësi të kërkojë as të drejtën e mohuar të pensionit për fëmijët e saj. Në fshatin Mali i Jushit, Prekë Preka dhe gruaja e tij Lezja, jetojnë me dy nuset e djemve të vrarë dhe 7 jetimë të tyre. Violeta dhe Ardjana janë dy nuset, të cilave në një afat prej 1.5 vitesh u janë vrarë burrat, duke u lënë 7 jetimë. Jetimët rriten me ndjenjën e hakmarrjes. Kristiani, Paridi, Dimitrula, etj., ndonëse fëmijë, dinë të përdorin armën. Ata po rriten me idenë se duhet të vrasin për të marrë hakun e baballarëve të tyre. Në shtëpinë e tyre vetëm vajtohet dhe flitet për hakmarrje. Psikologjia e të marrurit gjak u rrënjoset fëmijëve që kanë probleme të tilla dhe i shoqëron ata gjithë kohës. Në fshatin Aliaj të komunës Bajzë në Malësinë e Madhe ka fëmijë të ngujuar që kur kanë lindur. I tillë është Ermenis Laçaj, i cili lindi dhe u bë njëzet muajsh i ngujuar pa e kuptuar këtë fenomen. Në nëntor të vitit të kaluar Ermenisi dhe pjesëtarë të tjerë të fisit të tij u lanë të lirë. 
Anila Dushi


Në 12 vite janë pajtuar 3045 familje
Kryetari i Lidhjes së Misionarëve thotë se fenomeni ka pësuar një rënie. Dhe kjo edhe në sajë të përpjekjeve së nismës së misionarëve për të zhdukur ngujimin kolektiv dhe zbatuar ligjet e shtetit. Në plane të afërta të misionarëve është një lëvizje e fuqishme e rinisë, e ngjashme me atë të Anton Ãetës në Kosovë kundër këtij fenomeni. Në 12 vitet e funksionimit të 23 degëve të këtij misioni janë pajtuar 3045 familje. Vetëm në vitin 2002 në Shkodër u pajtuan 199 familje, në Malësinë e Madhe 33 dhe në Pukë 42. Spahia tregon dhe për përpjekjet e misionarëve për aprovimin e një ligji për lidhjen e një asistence afatgjatë për ato gra që u vritet bashkëshorti e nuk kanë mundësi jetese. Në Bërdicë janë 25 gra të veja që u janë vrarë burrat. Fenomeni është i pranishëm edhe në rrethet e tjera. Në Krujë janë 170 fëmijë, ndërsa në Kukës 47 fëmijë të prekur nga gjakmarrja. Spahia thekson nevojën e vendosjes së shtetit ligjor duke kapur dhe ndëshkuar ata që bëjnë vrasje.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Zyrtarë dhe përfaqësues të shoqërisë civile të mbledhur në një aktivitet kundër gjakmarrjes në Shkodër, ranë dakord se zbatimi i ligjit nga gjykatat dhe organet e rendit, lë për të dëshiruar në veriun e Shqipërisë dhe hap shteg për gjakmarrjen.

Në sesionin e parë të Kuvendit të Pajtimit, pjesëmarrësit pranojnë se prania e ligjit dhe e dorës së shtetit në këtë rajon është e zbehtë dhe duhet rivendosur.

Gjakmarrja është e bazuar në ligjin e Kanunit, që u hartua nga udhëheqësi feudal, Lekë Dukagjini në shekullin e pesëmbëdhjetë.

Kanuni shkruan se "gjaku gjithmonë merret me gjak" dhe parashikon rregulla specifike për raste specifike të gjakmarrjes.

Kanuni u luftua ashpër sidomos gjatë viteve të komunizmit në Shqipëri, por filloi të ringjallej pas rënies së komunizmit në vitin 1991. 

Vendosja e rregullit dhe ligjit në veri të Shqipërisë, që ka qenë gjithmonë një detyrë e vështirë, u bë më e vështirë me vendosjen e demokracisë në vend.

Rivendosja e ligjit

Të mbledhur në Kuvendin e Pajtimit, zyrtarë dhe aktivistë të organizatave joqeveritare, që synojnë frenimin apo pasojat e gjakmarrjes, ranë dakord se duhet një strategji për ta luftuar gjakmarrjen.

Kreu i Caritas-it në Shkodër, At Mario Balio, nismëtar i mbledhjes së Kuvendit, tha se kriminaliteti në zonën veriore të Shqipërisë do të vazhdojë të mbetet i lartë nëse nuk do të ketë një bashkëpunim mes shoqërisë civile dhe shtetit.

"Kush ka për detyrë të nxjerrë ligje për të ndëshkuar krimin, kush ka për detyrë të ndëshkojë krimin dhe të gjitha pjesët e tjera të shoqërisë, mediat, intelektualët, besimet (duhet) të bashkohemi me një thirrje që të rivendoset ligji dhe të bëhet më i pranishëm shteti shqiptar me organizmat përkatëse në territorin e veriut të Shqipërisë," tha ai. 

Që gjakmarrja është një tregues i mosfunksionimit normal të shtetit ligjor, kjo u pranua nga dhe nga kryetari i Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, Servet Pëllumbi.

Z. Pëllumbi, i pranishëm në seancën e parë të Kuvendit të Pajtimit, tha se megjithëse legjislacioni aktual e parashikon mjaftueshëm luftën kundër këtij fenomeni, kuvendi është i gatshëm të nxjerrë dhe të tjera ligje.

Por sipas tij, problemi qëndron tek zbatimi i ligjit nga organet e rendit dhe drejtësisë.

"Unë mendoj se çështja më thelbësore është se si të zbatohet ky legjislacion nga gjykatat dhe institucionet e tjera shtetërore. Nëse gjykatat do të japin vendimin e merituar në rastet e konflikteve të ndryshme, nëse organet e rendit do të izolojnë në kohën e duhur autorët e vrasjeve dhe të konflikteve, atëherë do të kishim më pak të ngujuar dhe gjakmarrje".

"Njerëzit e kërkojnë të drejtën si duhet dhe kur shteti nuk vepron si duhet, atëherë njerëzit i drejtohen vetëgjyqësisë," tha ai.




NE FOTO ESHTE E NJE FAMILJE E NGUJUAR NE SHKODER PER SHKAKE TE GJAKMARRJES!!!

----------


## Ferdinandi

Kanuni dhe aktualiteti 


Kam mendimin se ka ardhur plotësisht koha që në kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit, të bëhet një analizë e hollësishme në shumë nene, paragrafe dhe kapituj, për t'ia përshtatur aktualitetit dhe veprimeve bashkëkohore. Të domosdoshme janë tre pika: Sipas kanunit, kur dikush vret një person familja e të vrarit dhe të afërmit e tij, kanë të drejtë që brenda 24 orëve të vrasin: 1-Sipas kanunit kur dikush vret një person, familja e të vrarit dhe të afërmit e tij kanë të drejtë që brenda 24 orëve të vrasin çdo pjesëtar të familjes që vrau, ose dhe një kushëri ose të afërm tjetër të kësaj familje. Mirëpo, sot njerëzit janë shpërndarë për të jetuar dhe punuar në krahina të ndryshme të vendit. Hasmi kështu mund të vrasë një njeri të pafajshëm, i cili nuk ka të bëjë fare me atë që ka ndodhur. Ky nen famëkeq duhet të studiohet dhe të analizohet me hollësi nga të gjithë ne. 
Duhet të theksojmë se, në mes të kësaj qëndron dhe një e keqe tjetër e madhe. Kur hasmi vret dikë jashtë familjes që kreu vrasjen e parë, i lënduari në këtë rast, e ndjen veten të pafajshëm, duke mos pasur asnjë lloj faji dhe dijeni për vrasjen, kështu, gjaku shtrihet dhe thellohet në të tjera familje. 2-Sipas kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit, kushdo që vret dhe brenda 24 orëve nuk arrin të hakmerret sipas pikës 1, që përmendëm më lart, hasmi ka të drejtë të ngujojë të gjithë anëtarët e kësaj familje, duke përfshirë këtu edhe fëmijët e shkollës. Këta duhet të dalin vetëm me leje të hasmit duke marrë leje sipas zakonit për një kohë të caktuar, dhe pas mbarimit të kësaj kohe, prapë do të ngujohen brenda. Kjo pikë e vjetëruar që i përket mesjetës, dhe jo më kohës së sotme, e cila shkatërron jo vetëm ekonominë e asaj familje, por edhe privon drejtpërsëdrejti të drejtat dhe liritë themelore të njeriut, deri edhe tek fëmijët e gratë. Duke u nisur sa thamë më sipër, lidhja e misionarëve të paqes e pajtimit, ka marrë një nismë që këto dy pika në kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit, të hiqen. Nëse dikush kërkon të hakmerret, për shumë arsye, nuk ka të drejtë, në çfarëdo rasti nuk ka të drejtë të hakmerret ndaj dikujt tjetër, me përjashtim të dorës që kreu krimin. E përsëris edhe një herë, se ne jemi kundër vrasjeve. Kjo duhet dënuar nga mbarë kombi, shteti dhe lidhja e misionarëve të paqes. Mirëpo, në situatën në të cilën gjendemi, kur krimi i maskuar nën "mbrojtjen" e kanunit, po vret përditë, duhet të arrijmë fillimisht të realizojmë këto ndryshime. 
Pas kësaj, duhet punuar për të zhdukur virusin kriminal të vetëgjyqësisë. Për të arritur këtu, e para, duhet përkrahja dhe mbështetja e shtetit në forcimin e rendit, në luftën kundër krimit të organizuar, në kapjen dhe prangosjen e autorit të krimit dhe dhënies së një dënimi maksimal. Kjo mund të arrihet vetëm me një kontroll të fortë dhe të vazhdueshëm ndaj organeve të drejtësisë, sepse deri tani jo pak herë ka pasur vërejtje si nga shtypi dhe publiku, për dhënien e dënimeve të lehta për autorët e krimit, duke mos përjashtuar këtu dhe rastet e dhënies së pafajësisë për mungesë provash. Duke mos kapur dhe prangosur vrasësin, ose duke i dhënë atij një dënim të lehtë, nuk parandalohet dot marrja e hakut, por përkundrazi në një formë ose tjetër, e favorizon atë. Sot ka përpjekje në fushën e rendit, por nuk mund të themi se shteti ka arritur shkallën e shtetit ligjor, përderisa publiku e di shumë mirë se shumë persona që kanë vrarë qarkullojnë të lirë nëpër rrugë. Prandaj, del e domosdoshme që shteti të forcojë hallkat e tij ndërinstitucionale, ndjeshmërinë ndaj zbatimit të ligjit, ndaj korrupsionit, se vetëm kështu mund të frenohet deri në njëfarë mase gjakmarrja.Këto pika që përmendëm më lart duhet të miratohen nga mbarë populli, por para se publiku të japë mendimin e tij kërkohet prononcimi i të gjithë specialistëve të fushave të ndryshme, si juristë, profesorë, shkrimtarë, gazetarë dhe intelektualë të tjerë, deputetë, politikanë të ndryshëm, të gjithë.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Zhdukja e gjakmarrjes 


Gjakmarrja hyn në atë pjesë së sjelljes njerëzore që nuk mund të matet drejtpërdrejt. Për këtë arsye në hapat që duhet të ndërmarrim duhet që patjetër të orientohemi nga psikologjia. Është e kotë të mendosh se shpullat e "polic këmbëmadhit", apo një gjendje shtetrrethimi mund të jenë një zgjidhje. Siç mund ta vërtetojë kushdo, puna e policisë duket e mbaruar mbas shprehjes "...për gjakmarrje...", ndërkohë që aty është vetëm fillimi. Psikologjia ndonëse është një fushë e re studimi, ka zhvilluar parime të sjelljes njerëzore, që nuk janë në kundërshti, por që janë të qëndrueshme. Meqë gjakmarrja nuk ka si të studiohet prej psikologëve të huaj, ajo që mbetet është që vetë ne, psikologët tanë ta udhëheqin këtë punë. Mbështetur në shtyllat ku psikologët shpjegojnë pse ne bëjmë ato që bëjmë, është më i lehtë shpjegimi i asaj pse shqiptari merr gjak, dhe rrjedhimisht kjo do na ndriçojë ato rrugë nga duhet të kalojmë për zhdukjen e gjakmarrjes.
Sfondi kulturor 
Në mënyrë që të kuptojmë çdo anëtar të shoqërisë duhet të njohim çfarë pret shoqëria prej tij, dhe nëse ai jeton me këtë përkushtim. Shoqëria nuk mund të lejojë që zakonet apo normat e saj të thyhen prej anëtarëve, sepse kjo do të thyente vetë shoqërinë. Për këtë ajo dënon shkelësit, dhe njëkohësisht i mbështet këto norma dhe me ligje. Asnjë shoqëri nuk mund të bëjë gjithë anëtarët e saj të mendojnë njëlloj. Çdo person është i ndryshëm që në lindje. Janë genet dhe kromozonet ato që përziejnë zhvillimin e qënies njerëzore. Në kundërshtimin natyrë - edukim (nature-nurture controversy), tipari i karakterit gjaknxehtë mund t'i përkasë natyrës, por ai gjakmarrës, nuk i përket natyres, ai i përket edukimit të keq në rastin tonë mbështetur, dhe nga një kanun i shkruar, i cili të tregon si e qysh e tek duhet të vrasësh. Droga vret vetveten dhe ndalohet, kanuni vret të pafajshëm dhe lexohet, dhe për sa kohë? Motivimi. Kushtet e veçanta në të cilat dikush kryen atë, që nuk mund ta kryente pa ato. Sjellja e zakonshme matet me tri tregues, forcën, drejtimin dhe durimin. Mekanizimi që na tregon se kur është vapë të freskohemi, është një i tillë. Motive të tjera janë ato që nuk kanë rrugëdalje qëllimin, por shmangien e asaj që shkakton dhimbje. Lëvizja e lirë e popullsisë, largimi nga zonat e gjakmarrjes është një e tillë, e cila nuk do ta përhapë gjakmarrjen andej, përkundrazi ajo ka për ta ulur atë. Kur të tjerët na respektojnë, ne i përgjigjemi një lloji tjetër motivesh. Tek ne kjo ndodh mbrapsh, dhe në grackë ra dhe shtypi, shpërdorojmë emrin e patriotes Shotë, dhe si në lojën me kungulleshka na del një "Shotë", e pas saj dy "Shota". Nuk është çudi që kur i thua karbonit diamant ,të dalin dhe tre "Shota", paçka se kriminele, paçka se në thonjëza, kush po pyet për shkrimin e shqipes. A nuk duhet t'ju krijojmë kushte atyre njerëzve, që të mos kenë më motive për gjakmarrje? Kur do t'ju zgjidhim njerëzve konfliktet ekonomike në seanca gjyqësore njëditëshe e para publikut mundësisht? 
Mësimi. 
Kur ne mësojmë në sistemin tonë nervor ndodhin ndryshime të përhershme. Nëse demokracia ndaloi brezin e ri nga njohja me armët, viti i mbrapshtë '97 nuk la pa i mësuar dhe këtij brezi përdorimin e armës. E meqë shkolla, letërsia, etj i referohen pambarim pushkës së gjatë, trimit që të merr gjak në vetull, ajo që brezi mëson është një përforcim i keq. Nuk do ishte keq që krahas edukatës seksuale, në shkollë të rinjve t'u mësoheshin sjelljet e drejta në jetë, t'u ngulitej në kokë falja, t'u ngulitej në kokë se burri dhe gruaja nuk janë një dyshe e përjetshme, se kur njëri shikon të mirën e vet, ky nuk është fundi i botës për tjetrin etj. A e dinë shtatëdhjetë e ca mësues deputetët e Kuvendit, sa nxënës, sa zgjedhës, janë prekur nga gjakmarrja? Kujtesa. Sipas asaj që thotë Frojdi nga studimet e tij , ne i shtyjmë mendimet që s'na pëlqejnë në një gjendje pavetëdije, ndrydhjeje, që duket se i harrojmë ato. Ta merr mendja që dhe të prekurit nga gjakmarrja, gjëmën e zezë që ju ka rënë duhet ta fusin thellë e më thellë, deri në harrim. Deri dje kishte një sistem që nuk të linte të harroje, sot sharlatanë të rinj, nën petkun e paqtarit, guxojnë të ribëjnë të njëjtën gjë. Ku e gjejnë ata të drejtën të thonë kush duhet vrarë e kush jo? A nuk i mjafton kjo prokurorisë t'i padisë për nxitje krimi, dhe gjykatës t'i dënojë? A nuk është gjakmarrja me gjithë ç'mbart rrotull një kërcënim i mjaftueshëm i Shqipërisë për ta futur dhe në detyrat e SHISH-it?
Mendimi. 
Përdorimi i zakonshëm i gjërave të fiksuara i bën gjithë të tjerat të pamendueshme. Anton Çeta duke shkuar shtëpi më shtëpi bëri që falja të ishte e zakonshmja e fiksuar që duhet zbatuar, gjakmarrja është e pamendueshme. Këtë fjala vjen nuk mund ta bëjë Sali Berisha, përsa kohë që "Zëri i Popullit" mendon dhe shkruan se të mosshkuarit e Berishës në vendlindje, dhe jo të shkuarit e tij atje, i shërben Shqipërisë. A nuk duhet krerët e politikës të japin dorën e paqtimit tek familjet e atyre që hynë në gjak gjatë fushatave elektorale? Gjuha. Nëpërmjet saj ne flasim. Por sa keq është kur flasim dhe s'merremi vesh. Duhet të matet mirë cilido njeri me mend kur dhe ku të thotë fjalë të mira për kanunin, qofshin këto historike apo kulturore, ajo që merr gjakmarrësi është se për të ka folur Fishta, Kadareja. A nuk duhet mbështetur deputeti tropojan, dhe kushdo tjetër që flet për zhdukjen e gjakmarrjes?
Bindja 
Gjakmarrja do të vazhdojë për sa kohë shteti ynë nuk do të na bindë se është ai që bën ligjin dhe zbaton ligjin. Për fat, shumica e popullit gjendet në mes dy kaheve të personalitetit, ajo nuk e ka sjellje të vetën merrjen e gjakut, por nuk është as budalla që të mos veprojë. Kjo shumicë kërkon nga ata që ju ka besuar pushtetin ta bindë se çdo vrasës gjakmarrës do të gjendet mbas hekurave sa kohë të jetë gjallë, ta bindë se kujtdo që mendon se i rrezikohet jeta e ngujohet do t'i japë mbështetje 24 orëshe. Kush do t'i sigurojë ata që janë kundër gjakmarrjes se nuk do t'u preket një qime floku? Në historinë e shqiptarëve, gjakmarrja është një njollë e zezë ashtu si ka qënë për gjermanët holokausti, e për amerikanët racizmi. Duke pranuar se ajo gjendet midis nesh kemi hedhur hapin e parë. Por qëllimi ynë duhet të jetë zhdukja e kësaj njolle vëllavrasëse, dhe jo kthimi i saj në gri. Meqë më jepet mundësia, dhe duke u ndier disi fajtor që kam hyrë në fushat e psikologëve, i ftoj ata me vargjet e Nolit "s'e ka fajin kurrizi, po truri, se lirinë e sjell drita e mendjes, jo druri" t'i prijnë zhdukjes së gjakmarrjes. Suksesi ynë është matanë gropës së rehatit, ku s'është çudi të të zenë plumba qorr.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Referendum per nje Kanun te ri
Pikat e referendimit

1. A jeni dakord me nismen e marre?

2. Gjaku duhet te merret vetem tek vrasesi dje jo tek anetaret e tjere te fisit

3. Vrasesin te mos e mbroje askush

4. Kush shkel kete bese, vecohet nga fshati

5. Ndalohen krushqite me shkelesit e kesaj bese

6. Ndalohet qe shkelesit te kesaj bese ti shkohet ne shtepi

Rudina Llazari

Shkoder - Referendum per kufizuar gjakmarrjen. Gjaku do te lahet vetem tek njeriu qe ka kryer vrasjen dhe jo tek anetaret e fisit. Pikerisht per te marre besen e ketij rregulli ne Malesine e Madhe pritet te realizohet nje referendum ku te gjitha banoret do te votojne. E thene me ndryshe, pas kaq vitesh e shekujsh lind nje Kanun i ri, qellimi i te cilit eshte kufizimi i gjakmarrjes. Nisma i takon Lidhjes te Misionareve te Paqes dhe vendi i zbatimit do te jete Malesia e Madhe. Rethi me i skajshen verior do te jete i perfshire ne nje projekt pilot per ngushtimin e rrethit vicioz te ngujimit. Projekti ka mberritur prej kohesh ne zyrat e Bankes Boterore dhe ende nuk eshte marre pergjigje prej atje. Ndersa eshte mbeshtetur nga CAFOD Albania dhe ka patur perkrahje morale nga diplomatet qe jane ne Shqiperi dhe nga Institucioni i Avokatit te Popullit. Gjakmarrja duhet te vije duke u zbutur dhe ngujimi duke u ngushtuar, fenomeni atavizem i trasheguar eshte dukshem i dhimshem ne qytetet dhe fshatrat veriore dhe po sfidon qyteterimin e sotem. Kanuni shqiptar mbi bazen e te cilit ka ardhur ngujimi i mijera familjeve shqiptare thote vetem "Gjaku lahet me gjak". Por ne faqet e kanunit eshte e parashikuar edhe qe "Mos Vrit! Per sa dam te asht shkaktu, duhet me u la sipas randsise. Gjaku lahet me gjak". Ne kanun kjo nenkupton larjen te doraci dhe jo kund tjeter. Vetem ne 24 oreshin e pare pasi eshte kryer vrasja, sipas parashikimeve te kanuneve shqiptare, mund te vritet kushdo prej fisit. Pas kalimit te kohes jo. Te mendosh qe ky kanun eshte krijuar ne kohra qe studiozja e famshme e Shqiperise Edit Durham i quan me te lashta se armet prehistorike te muzeumeve. "Kanuni qe i atribohet Leke Dukagjinit eshte me i vjeter dhe i lashte se armet e permendoret e ushtareve te muzeumeve".

Te gjitha rregullat e referendumit

Eshte mbi bazen e nje modeli te homologeve misionare ne shtetin fqinj ne Mal te Zi. 13800 familje ne Malesine e Madhe do te kene brenda javes te ardhshme formularet e referendumit. Keto formulare i jane dhene krereve te Komunave te Koplik Qendres dhe te Bashkise te Koplikut. Sipas misionareve formularet do te shperndahen ne cdo familje. Kreu i familjes do te firmose se eshte pro ose kunder nisme te ndermarre. Kjo nisme parashikon qe gjaku te merret vetem te doraci. "Ai qe kryen krimin duhet te ndeshkohet dhe jo te tjeret". Sipas asaj qe eshte parashikuar nga hartuesit e referendumit, pas nenshkrimit ajo qe do te vendoset do te jete e shenjte sa edhe kanuni, ne mos me teper. Askush nuk mund te mbroje dhe te afroje pas kesaj doracin, me te cilin nuk do te merren me as misionaret dhe askush tjeter. Ne kete menyre shteti ligjor do te jete si i tille dhe nisma pikerisht kesaj do t'i sherbeje, duke synuar ne te njejten kohe edhe kufizimin sa me shume te gjakmarrjes dhe te ngujimit. Firmosja deklaratave por ose kunder do te behet ne prani te nje grupi te nismetareve, me pjesmarrjen e nje perfaqesuesit te pushtetit vendor (Bashki a komune), te kryeplakut te fshatit a te lagjes, te nje perfaqesuesu te fisit, te nje perfaqesuesi te klerit, dhe te rendit. Natyrisht te pranishem ne firmosje do te jene edhe perfaqesuesit e rendit. Pasi te kene shkuar shtepi me shtepi ne te gjithe zonen e Malesise te Madhe atehere do te behet nje Kuvend i madhe me perfaqesuesit e te gjithe fiseve dhe do te lidhet "Besa e Madhe". Qe nga ky moment, vendosja do te jete e kryer. Kush shkel kete bese do te lecitet dhe vecohet nga i gjithe katundi. Askush nuk do te shkoje me ne ate shtepi. Ne mort a gezim do te jene te vetem. Krushqi me shkelesit nuk do te behet. Ngujimi ne kete menyre do te jete jo i nevojshem perderisa gjaku do te kerkohet vetem te doraci. Kush e shkel kete pervec te tjerave do te hape nje gjak te ri. Ne kete mnyre shtetit ligjor i hapet udhe te mbroje me shume ligjet e tij. Sipas misionareve punet po ecin mbare. Deri tani pjesa me e mdhe e formulareve jane shperndare dhe madje ne disa vende ka nisur edhe firmosja. Keshtu ne komunen e Kastratit sipas misionareve ka mbaruar firmosja dhe kane qene pro nismes 97 % e kryefamiljareve. He per he vetem Malesia e Madhe eshte perfshire ne kete projekt. Por duket se edhe Shkodra do te kete te njejtin vend. Ideja eshte perkrahur nga kreret e Komunave te Velipojes, Dajcit dhe Bushatit.

----------


## Ferdinandi

FJALA E PRESIDENTIT MOISIU: ROLI I SHTETIT, KOMUNITETIT DHE SHOQËRISË CIVILE NË PARANDALIMIN E HAKMARRJES / GJAKMARRJES DHE LEHTËSIMIN E PASOJAVE TË TYRE



13 QERSHOR 2003
SHkodër

I nderuar zoti Ceka,
Të nderuar deputetë, drejtues lokalë e të ftuar,
Të nderuar përfaqësues të besimeve fetare dhe të trupit diplomatik, 
Zonja e zotërinj,

Tema, që sot diskutojmë ka një rëndësi shumë të madhe dhe lidhet me një prej plagëve më të dhimbshme të shoqërisë shqiptare. 

Pa dashur të përsëris shifrat e viktimave të gjakmarrjes, të atyre që humbin jetën dhe të atyre që mbeten të ngujuar, dëshiroj të shpreh indinjatën time të thellë si qytetarë dhe si president, ndaj përhapjes së rrezikshme të këtij fenomeni dhe angazhimin tim të plotë për të marrë çdo masë ligjore, që do të mundësonte kufizimin ose eleminimin e tij. 

Vazhdimisht kam ndjekur me vemendje punën e lavdërueshme të komuniteteve fetare, organizatave dhe grupeve të ndryshme joqeveritare kundër gjakmarrjes, por fakti se vetëm javën e fundit kemi këtu në Shkodër disa raste të vrasjes për motive të tilla, tregon se ne të gjithë kemi ende shumë për të bërë për ta fituar këtë betejë, që duhet ta fitojmë patjetër. 

Të nderuar pjesëmarrës,

Nuk është vetëm e dhimbshme, por edhe tragjike për një shoqëri dhe një shtet të dëgjojmë komunikatat e policisë për vrasje të qytetarëve për motive gjakmarrjeje ose hakmarrjeje. Kjo gjendje është e papranueshme, siç është i tillë edhe fakti se në shumë raste motivet e gjakmarrjes të përdoren nga policia, drejtësia dhe opinioni publik për të justifikuar krime të tilla të dënueshme nga ligji. Ligji ynë nuk e njeh kanunin, i cili ka pasur fuqi, kur ska pasur ligje. Në atë kohë ka pasur rolin e tij, kurse sot kemi shtet ligjor dhe kanuni, nuk mund ti përgjigjet kohës sonë. Krimi është krim dhe duhet ndërshkuar pa hezitim nga ligji dhe shoqëria. Detyra e policisë dhe e organeve të tjera të specializuara është, mbetet e duhet të jetë të parandalojnë krimet, të garantojnë jetën dhe sigurinë e qytetarëve, të ndalojnë vrasësit dhe ti vendosin ata përpara drejtësisë.

Ne jemi një vend që, pavarësisht nga vështirësitë, po ecim në rrugën e demokracisë dhe të integrimit. Kjo është një zgjedhje, që ka bërë vetë populli dhe ai vetë e kërkon. Duam të zëmë vendin, që na takon në familjen europiane, ku respekti për njeriun dhe jetën e tij qëndron mbi të gjitha normat e tjera. Në kontrast me këtë synim dhe zhvillim pozitiv, gjakmarrja ende po vret individët, po ngujon familjet, po dëmton shoqërinë dhe ekonominë shqiptare si dhe po rrezikon të sotmen dhe të ardhmen e saj. Edhe kostoja e saj në imazhin ndërkombëtar të vendit tonë është shumë e lartë. 

Jeta e rrezikuar e çdo qytetari është shumë më e rëndësishme sesa parimet, imazhi apo interesat politike të momentit, prandaj unë e konsideroj rikthimin e gjakmarrjes edhe si sfidë e hapur e një pjese të shoqërisë ndaj mosfunksionimit të shtetit ligjor, si mungesë e edukatës dhe e kulturës ligjore, si tregues i shkallës së varfërisë, krizës së besimit dhe i tranzicionit të gjatë dhe të vështira që po kalojmë. Për këtë gjendje të gjithë duhet të mbajmë përgjegjësi konkrete, pasi askush nuk ka të drejtë, që zgjidhjen e vështirësive sociale të tranzicionit ta kërkojë në praktikat e të kaluarës së largët dhe në rrugë primitive e joligjore.

Zonja e zotërinj,

Ne vijmë nga një sistem politik ku nocioni i drejtësisë kishte një kuptim të ndryshëm dhe sot, pavarësisht nga përpjekjet për ngritjen e modernizimin e këtij sistemi, ende kemi shumë për të bërë për të arritur aty ku dëshirojmë dhe duhet të arrijmë. 

Shteti ligjor që po ndërtojmë i ngjan një shtëpie të re. Kemi ngritur themelet, janë ndërtuar dhomat, janë hapur dritaret dhe janë hedhur trarët e çatisë. Tani po punojmë për të patur një çati të fortë, që nuk pikon dhe nuk dëmtohet sa herë që prishet moti. Me shtëpinë e sigurtë na duhet edhe shumë punë për të siguruar një harmoni në mes banorëve që jetojnë aty, fqinjëve që na rrethojnë, si dhe për të hapur rrugë të reja lëvizjeve, të cilat na bashkojnë me Europën. Sikurse e thashë më lartë po kalojmë një tranzicion të gjatë e të vështirë, por nëse duam të jemi me të tjerët, duhet të heqim dorë nga praktikat e gabuara që dalin mbi ligjet dhe kushtetutën, shembullin e kulturës ligjore duhet ta japin të gjithë qytetarët qofshin ata të veshur me pushtet, deputetë pushtetarë lokalë etj. 

Heqja e dënimit me vdekje nuk u bë thjeshtë për të plotësuar një kërkesë të Këshillit të Europës, por për të shprehur respektin tonë ndaj vlerave të jetës, të cilat qëndrojnë në themel të shoqërive demokratike europiane ku ne po përpiqemi të bëjmë pjesë juridikisht dhe ekonomikisht. Jetën ta jep zoti dhe ai ka të drejtë ta marrë. Megjithatë, kjo masë nuk duhet lejuar kurrësesi që të ndikojë negativisht në rritjen e vrasjeve. 

Në këtë kontekst, ne kemi ende shumë për të bërë, për të përmirësuar punën dhe për të rritur rolin e shtetit në parandalimin e fenomeneve të tilla. Përvoja tregon se funksionimin normal të institucioneve që kanë të bëjnë me rendin dhe sigurinë e kanë dëmtuar ngarkesat politike, korrupsioni, paaftësia për përmbushjen e detyrës, por sidomos edhe ndërrimet e shpeshta të titullarëve të tyre. Qytetarët dhe shteti presin prej tyre më shumë transparencë, përzgjedhje më të mirë të titullarëve të bazuar në meritat dhe aftësinë e tyre, vemendje më të madhe ndaj rretheve periferike, si dhe rritje të shkallës së reagimit të policisë dhe organeve të drejtësisë ndaj krimit. Vendosja e gradave sipas ligjit të ri duhet të ndikojë më pozitivisht në ndryshimet e pritshme të drejtuesve aktualë të organeve të rendit. Në krye të këtyre organeve duhet që të mos vendosen jesmenët e shefave, por profesionistët e vërtetë, të cilët kanë stazhin, besimin dhe aftësinë e duhur për ta përmbushur me sukses misionin e Policisë së Shtetit.

Kemi folur e flasim çdo ditë për integrimin euroatlantik të vendit, gjë që nuk është slogan politik, por ëndërr e përbashkët dhe qëllimi ynë final. Për ta arritur këtë, të gjithë duhet të kuptojmë se parakusht i integrimit me jashtë, pra atij euroatlantik, është integrimi nga brenda, pra forcimi i kohezionit social të shoqërisë. Pa zhdukur nga lajmet e kronikës së zezë fjalët gjak- dhe hakmarrje sipas kanunit, vështirë që ky kohezion dhe integrim të arrihet. 

Gjej rastin që nga ky takim, ti bëj thirrje si nostalgjikëve të kanunit dhe të kohës së tij, ashtu edhe atyre që ende nuk e kanë bërë kulturën ligjore si pjesë të jetës së tyre, ta kuptojnë njëherë e mirë se shteti shqiptar nuk ka bërë dhe nuk do të bëjë kompromis me krimin. Unë u them atyre: Zotërinj, lëreni kanunin në shenjtërinë e vet! Bashkohuni në emër të jetës, jo të vdekjes, pasi ligji do të veprojë pa mëshirë.

Si President, por edhe me bindjen si qytetar e prind, kam përkrahur dhe do të përkrah çdo iniciativë, platformë dhe veprim ligjor të organizatave, komuniteteve fetare, institucioneve shtetërore dhe të individëve, kundër fenomenit të gjakmarrjes. Shoqëria shqiptare ka nevojë të shohë përtej mureve ndarës, paragjykimeve dhe keqinterpretimeve të normave dhe të rregullave ligjore. Është koha që secili prej nesh të njohë vetëm një autoritet, autoritetin e ligjit. 

Duhet që bashkërisht, shteti dhe qytetarët, komunitetet lokale dhe fetare, organizatat joqeveritare dhe masmedia, të punojmë për të ndaluar spiralen kriminale të gjakmarrjes, si dhe për të vendosur autoritetin e plotë të ligjit. Në shoqatat dhe në komisionet e pajtimit të gjaqeve duhet të angazhohen akoma më shumë njerëz me reputacion, të njohur për ndershmërinë dhe përkushtimin, të besueshëm, të pranueshëm dhe të respektueshëm nga populli. Pjesëmarrja në këto komisione nuk mund të jetë vetëm një hobi. Ajo është përgjegjësi shumë e madhe qytetare shoqërore dhe ligjore.

Parlamenti, qeveria dhe autoritetet lokale në bashkëpunim duhet të parandalojnë faktorët që stimulojnë gjakmarrjen. Strategjitë rajonale të zhvillimit, investimi më i madh për modernizimin e sistemit arsimor, rritja e besimit dhe profesionalizmit të punës së policisë, të organeve të drejtësisë dhe të të zgjedhurve lokalë, lidhja më e madhe e deputetëve të zgjedhur me zonat e tyre elektorale, mendoj se janë disa nga drejtimet ku duhet synuar. Puna e të gjithëve duhet të matet me rezultate konkrete.

Me këtë rast, falenderoj komisionin parlamentar dhe pushtetin lokal për punën e bërë në realizimin e këtij takimi. Dëshiroj gjithashtu të shpreh mirënjohjen time të thellë për punën fisnike të shumë prej të pranishmëve, aktiv në luftën kundër gjakmarrjes, si dhe të theksoj angazhimin tim për të qenë në çdo kohë në mbështetje të përpjekjeve të përbashkëta ndaj këtij fenomeni. 

Mesazhi im për qytetarët e Shkodrës dhe të gjithë Shqipërisë është: Në vend të hakmarrjes kërkoni te njëri-tjetri dhe kultivoni te fëmijët tuaj dashurinë për jetën. Gjakmarrja ndan, vret, izolon dhe mban peng të ardhmen, ndërsa dashuria ndërton, bashkon dhe sjell ditë më të mira, ndaj ajo duhet vlerësuar dhe ruajtur si një nga nevojat dhe vlerat tona më të mëdha. Të hedhim tej barbarinë dhe të përqafojmë më shumë qytetarinë, në ndjenja e në sjellje. 

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## Ferdinandi

E drejta penale në "Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit" 
-- nga Kan. lic. iura. Zef Ahmeti, Univ. St. Gallen, Zvicër 


I. Hyrje 


Shprehja shqiptare për të drejtën zakonore shqiptare është Kanun. Kjo fjalë është marrë nga gjuha sumeriane (gi, Rohr) dhe ajo akadiane (qanu, Rohr), për të ardhur tek gjuha Hebraike (qane, Rohr) [1] dhe që andej është marrun tek geqishtja (kanna, Rohr) dhe kështu është zhvilluar mëtutje në kanon, dhe kishte kuptimin e "rregull, normë". [2] Me konceptin kanun në shqip kuptohet e drejta zakonore. 
Burimet e së drejtës zakonore te shqiptarët janë: Kanuni i Skënderbeut, Kanuni i Malsisë së Madhe, Kanuni i Labërisë, Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit (KLD). Në këtë punim unë do të trajtoj kodin penal në Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit (KLD), kanun ky më i njohuri tek shqiptarët. [3] 
Mbledhja e KLD-së në një formë të shkruar, nga forma verbale e zgjeruar e tij, është bërë nga françeskani Shtjefën Gjegjovi nga Kosova. [4] Këto norma të së drejtës zakonore të grumbulluara prej tij, në vitin 1913 filloi t`i publikonte në revistën e françeskanëve shqiptarë "Hylli i Dritës". Pas vrasjes së tij nga serbët më 14.10.1929, françeskanë të tjerë e sistemuan materialin e mbetur dhe e publikuan atë nën emrin "Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit". E drejta zakonore "Kanuni" është i ndarë në 1263 nene dhe në 12 libra. Kanuni rregullonte si çështjet civile ashtu edhe ato penale. Ky Kod për shumë shekuj me radhë ishte në të njëjtën kohë edhe kushtetuta e shqiptarëve deri në Luftën e Dytë Botërore. [5] 


II. Kodi penal në "Kanun"


E drejta penale në Kanun ishte një përzierje mes të drejtës penale publike dhe vetëgjygjësisë. [6] Sipas kësaj të drejte zakonore vetë personi natyror ishte i aftë për të mbajtur drejtësi (rechtsfähig). [7] Në përsonin bëhej dallimi mes vetë personit dhe pjesëve shtesë. [8] 

Për arsye të këtij dallimi, e drejta zakonore shqiptare mbronte këto të mira që vijojnë:

a. të mirat e trupit
b. të shpirtit. 

Në pjesën shtesë të një personi hynin:

c. veprimet dhe
d. raportet. 
a. Të mirat e trupit
Sipas të drejtës zakonore shqiptare të mirat e trupit cënoheshin nga zënka, gjymtimi apo vdekja. [9] 

a. a. Zënka

Zënka ishte një konseguencë e inatosjes, një ngatërresë me fjalë apo kërcënim. Ngatëresa ndërmjet të rriturve në njërën anë dhe e fëmijëve nga ana tjetër trajtoheshin në mënyrë të ndryshme. [10] Një ngatërresë, e cila ndodhte mes dy të rriturve, dhe nëse prej saj rridhe gjak, konsiderohej më shumë si cënim i nderit sesa si cënim i trupit. Nëse dëmtimi i trupit nuk ishte aq i madh, i dëmtuari kishte të drejtë që ta nxjerrë dëmtimin(në trup) në të njëjtën mënyrë. Ngatërresa në publik, si dhe ngatërresa që binte në vesh të publikut, prodhonte një urrejtje në rritje dhe përfundonin shpeshëherë me vrasje. [11] 
Ngatërresa ndërmjet fëmijëve nuk merreshin seriozisht. Edhe nëse një fëmijë rrahej nga një burrë i farefisit, presupozohej se kjo kishte ndodhur si "dënim". [12] 

a. b. Gjymtimi

Me gjymtim kuptohej ndarja ose dëmtimi i një pjese të trupit. Në Kanun si gjymtim konsiderohej një plagë, e cila shkaktohej me armë. E drejta zakonore shqiptare nuk bënte dallim të madh ndërmjet gjymtimit të qëllimtë dhe atij të paqëllimtë. [13] Gjymtimi i paqëllimtë gjykohej me më tepër lëshim. Arsyeja e këtij ndryshimi jo të theksuar, mund të qëndronte në faktin që autorit t`iu heqet mundësia, që të deklaronte në mbrojtje të tij, se akti ka ndodhur padashje, edhe kur ai ta kishte shkaktuar plagën me qëllim. [14] 
Me qëllim ishin rastet kur dikush e drejtonte armën me qëllim kundrejt një tjetri dhe e plagoste atë. Nga ana tjetër, nën gjymtimet padashje (të neglizhueshme), futeshin ato që ndodhnin për koincidencë, dhe kur plaga shkaktohej pa qëllim. Kjo ndodhte atëherë, kur dikush gjuante armikut të tij ndërsa qëllonte një person tjetër (të pafajshëm). 
Pavarësisht nga kjo, nëse dikush duke përdorur armë shkaktonte një plagë me ose paqëllim mbi dikë tjetër, i plagosuri kishte të drejtë të hakmerrej sipas principin "plagë për plagë". [15] 

a. c. Vrasja dhe gjakmarrja

Rreth gjakmarrjes në fiset shqiptare formohej "një historiografi e 'kategorisë' në vete rreth historisë së gjakmarrjes, ku në këtë fushë kanë vepruar udhëtarë dhe shkencëtar austriakë dhe gjermanë. Gjakmarrja për lexuesit (në perendim) u prezantua si diçka sensacionale." Varësisht nga autori, ata krijuan përshtypjen, se jeta në Shqipëri nuk kishte të bënte me gjë tjetër  veç rreth gjakmarrjes. [16] Unë nuk jam i këtij mendimi. 
Natyra e gjakmarrjeve qëndronte në atë se, secili kishte të drejtë për gjakmarrje për vrasjen e një të afërmi të tij. [17] Kanunit bënte dallimin ndërmjet hakmarrjes dhe gjakmarrjes. Hakmarrja vinte në shprehje, nëse dikush dëmtohej nga një vjedhje. I dëmtuari kishte të drejtë për pronën e tij të vjedhur të kryente një hakmarrje, sipas maksimës "vjedhje për vjedhje". Ndërsa gjakmarrja [18] ishte një konseguencë e një vrasjeje të mëherëshme, ose dhunimi të nderit. Autori, sqaruar nga rregullat e Kanunit, ishte ai, i cili vret kend me dorë të vet (§ 848). Të tjerët, që përfshiheshin në një vrasje ose gjakmarrje, ishin ndihmësit simahoriët (§ 831), hjekësit (§ 766). Lidhur me këtë, vijon më tepër më poshtë. 

Një grup i veçantë i njerëzve përjashtoheshin nga gjakmarrja; si gratë, fëmijët,[19] prifti,[20] të vjetrit dhe të sëmurët, si dhe të sëmurët psikikë.[21] 
Vrasja pa qëllim [22] nuk ndjekej me pushkë. Autori, sidoqoftë, duhej të qëndronte i fshehur për një kohë të gjatë, siç quhej në Kanun, sa "gjaku është i nxehtë", dhe derisa çështja shqyrtohej mirë e sqarohej (§ 933). [23] Në këtë kohë, ndërmjetësit (të ashtuquajturit "gjindja e urtë") vinin, në mënyrë që të konfirmonin, se vrasja ka qenë vërtetë e paqëllimtë. Nëse ndërmjetësit deklaronin se vrasja ishte e paqëllimtë, autori duhej të paguante vetëm çmimin gjakut dhe dorzanitet (§ 934). 
Pas ekzekutimit të një gjakmarrjeje, autori (dorasi) duhej të informonte edhe publikun edhe familjen e viktimës, se ai kishte kryer gjakmarrjen. [24] Në rastin e një vrasjeje apo gjakmarrjeje, ishte e ndaluar që të ushtrohej masakër mbi trupin e të vrarit. Nëse dikush, me ndonjë mjet, shtonte plagë të tjera pas vdekjes mbi trupin e viktimës, autori ngarkohej për vrasje të dyfishtë, që do të thotë se, ai mbante përgjegjësi jo vetëm për një vrasje, por për dy. 

Gruaja mbetet e përjashtuar nga gjakmarrja. Kundër tyre (grave), askush nuk guxonte të ushtrojë gjakmarje. Në anën tjetër, nëse nuk ka asnjë burrë në shtëpi, dhe familja nuk e kishte marrë gjakun, atëherë gruaja duhej të hakmerrej. Ajo mund të vritet vetëm në rastin e tradhëtisë, përndryshe vrasja e një gruaje - me ose pa qëllim - konsiderohej si turpërim i madh. Edhe arma, me të cilën ishte vrarë apo plagosur një grua, konsiderohej si e "pa vlerë" për tu përdorur për luftë. [25] 
Nëse autori, pa të drejtë ushtron gjakmarrje (për dikë tjetër), shtëpia e tij digjej dhe shembej, të gjitha pronat e tij të tundshme, si psh. mobiljet, drithi e bagëtia konfiskoheshin. Ai duhej të largohej nga prona e tij, dhe rajoni ku banonte, me të gjithë familjen, dhe të paguante edhe një dënim.[26] 

a. d. Ndërmjetësimi dhe dhënia e besës

Ndërmjetës quhej ai person, i cili ndërhyn "për me da fjalët e kqia", që do të thotë, për të zbutur tensionin, si konseguencë e një mospajtueshmërie, e cila mund të çonte drejt hakmarrjes, vrasjes dhe zhvillimeve të tjera cënuese (§ 668). Ndërmjetësi pranohej kudo që shkonte. Ndërmjetës mund të ishte një burrë ose grua (shumë rrallë dhe vetëm për gjëra të vogla), gjithashtu prifti (§ 669). [27] Për të vendoset për një vepër të keqe, prifti ndërhynte jo n'emen të vet, por në emrin e Famullis a n`emen të flamurit(§ 675). [28] Ndërmjetës ishin zakonisht burrat me eksperiencë. 
Për të kërkuar besë, vrasësi, pas kryerjes së aktit, çonte ndonjë mik tek familja e viktimës, dhe kështu kërkonte disa ditë të lira (besë). Gjatë periudhës së besës, nuk lejohej të kryhej asnjë hakmarrje. Besa jepej tepër rrallë për personin që kryente vrasjen. Besa ishte në Kanun një periudhë e lirisë dhe e sigurisë, e cila garantohej nga shtëpia e të vrarit për autorin dhe familjen e tij, në mënyrë që të mos e kryejë gjakmarrjen përbrenda kohës sa ishte e dhënë besa. Dhënia e besës konsiderohej si një detyrim burrëror (§ 854). [29] Kanuni njihte dy lloje besash: 24 orë dhe 30 ditë. Nëse shtëpia e të vrarit jepte besën prej 24 orësh, dorërasi merrte pjesë në ceromoninë e varrimit, edhe pse ai vetë e kishte vrarë. Kjo besë nuk zgjaste më tepër se 24 orë. 

Fshati mund të kujdesej për nxerrjen e një bese prej 30 ditësh për dorasin dhe familjen e tij. Nëse shtëpia e të vrarit nuk i jepte besë fshatit për familjen e autorit, atëherë autori dhe pjesëtarët e familjes duhej të qëndronin mbyllur; hynte një lloj arresti shtëpiak, burgu shtëpiak.[30] 
Gjatë "armëpushimit" të marrë përmes ndërmjetësit në një rast gjaku, ishte e ndaluar të ushtrohej gjakmarrja. Sidoqoftë, nëse familja e viktimës vrante armikun (nxirrte hakun) para se të skadoj armëpushimi, atëherë marrësi i besës (dmth. ndërmjetësi) duhej që të mirrte nxirrte gjakun në vend të të dëmtuarit në besë. [31] 

Ata, të cilët shkonin tek prindërit dhe kushërinjtë e të vrarit, në emër të autorit dhe shtëpisë së tij, që të kërkonin besë, quheshin bestarë. Ata konsideroheshin si mbrojtës të autorit dhe shtëpisë së tij, që atyre të mos ju ndodhë asgjë e keqe për kohën sa ishte dhënë besa. [32] 

a. d. a. Pajtimi dhe dorzanët e gjakut

Si ndërmjetësues tjerë në Kanun ishin dorzanët e gjakut. Dorzan ishte ai, i cili shkonte në shtëpinë e të vrarit dhe përpiqej të ndërmjetësoj pajtimin me dorërasin (autorin). [33] Ndërmjetësi (mund të ishin më shumë se një), kërkohej përkatësisht zgjedhej nga shtëpia e autorit (§ 972). Pajtimi i gjakut mund të arrihej në dy mënyra: 

1. me të himë të dashamirvet të shpis së të vramit e të 
Famullitarit,

2. pagimi i parave për shtëpinë e të vrarit.[34] 

Shtëpia e të vrarit zgjedhte dorëzanët e të hollave të gjakut. Dorzani i gjakut ishte ndërmjetësi, i cili ndërhynte, në mënyrë që të parandalonte "çdo të përsëritun mnijet e zjarmit" (§ 974). Pleqt dhe burrat e urtë të atij vendi, përcaktonin një periudhë kohe për pagesën të hollave për gjakun. Koha e përcaktuar për pagesën e parave nuk mund të zgjatej apo ndryshohej. 

a. d. b. Vllaznimi, me pi gjak

Kjo gjë ndodhte, nëse dorërasi dhe shtëpia e tij pajtohej me shtëpinë e të vrarit. Të involvuarit pinin gjakun e njëri-tjetrit. Në gota të vogla, të mbushura me raki ose ujë; ndonjëri prej dashamirësh lidhte gishtin e vogël të autorit, dhe e shponte atë me një gjilpërë dhe e linte gjakun të rridhte në gotë. Kështu veprohej edhe me një anëtar (kryesor) të shtëpisë së të vrarit. Pas përzierjes së gjakut, të dy shkëmbenin gotat dhe kështu ata kryqëzonin duart e pinin gjakun e njëri-tjetrit. Me "1000 thirrje përgëzimi ata qitnin me pushk në ajër" dhe bëheshin kështu nga armiq në vëllezër, siç cilësohej në Kanun: "vllazen të ri të njij nanet e babet" (§ 990). 

b. E mira e shpirtit
Me të mirën e shpirtit kuptohej më tepër nderi. Sipas të drejtës zakonore shqiptare më mirë pranohej vdekja se sa dikush të prekej në nderin e tij. Cënimi i nderit bëhej në tre raste: 

a. përdhunimi i grave, 

b. ç'armatosja,

c. dhe nëse shkeleshin rregullat e mikpritjes. 

Këto raste të shkeljes së nderit ishin aq të rëndë, sa ato mund të laheshin vetëm me gjak. Për këto shkelje të të mirave të shpirtit nuk kishte kurrëfarë mundësie as për falje e as që mund të përmirësohej me ndonjë formë të gjobës.[35] 

b. a. përdhunimi i grave

Ky krim ndodhte tepër rrallë. Por nëse merrej vesh se një grua ishte përdhunuar, përdhunuesi ndiqej dhe dënohej. Herët ose vonë, përdhunuesi duhej të paguante "me gjakun e vet" për aktin e tij. Sidoqoftë, nëse vërtetohej se marrëdhënia seksuale ka ndodhur me dëshirën e gruas, atëherë të dy paguanin këtë akt me gjakun e tyre. Nëse dikush shkonte me një vajzë të fejuar, atëherë familja e autorit binte në gjak me familjen e të fejuarit. Nderi i gruas, ishte pjesë e nderit të burrit. Nëse burri ç'nderohej nëpërmjet gruas, ky ishte dhe cënimi më i rëndë i nderit të tij.[36] 

b. b. Cënimi i nderit me grabitje të armatosur

Cënimi i nderit me vjedhje të armatosur mund të bëhej në dy forma: atë publike dhe të fshehtë. Grabitja publikisht e armës, ndodhte nëse dikush duhej të dorëzonte armën me forcë ose detyrim. Vjedhja e fshehtë e armës, nga ana tjetër, ndodhte gjatë natës ose gjatë ditës. Eshtë interesante se kur grabitja (e armës) ndodhte publikisht - kjo trajtohej si turpësim i të vjedhurit. Nëkohësisht për atë (që iu ishte grabitur arma) ishte edhe cënim i nderit të tij. Për këtë arsye i ç'nderuari nuk dilte në publik, derisa ai me gjak e lante "poshtërimin e madh" që i ishte bërë. Sanksionet për vjedhjen e fshehtë, ishin të moderuara. Cubit mund t'i kërkohej sidoqoftë një pagesë, e cila mund të shkonte deri në lartësinë e një vrasjeje. 
Cënimi i nderit nuk mund të paguhej me kontribute apo sende. Për nderin e marrë nuk kishte dënim. Ai nuk mund të kompensohej me gjëra, por vetëm me derdhje gjaku ose me pajtim pas nërmjetësimit të dashamirve të mirë (§ 597-600). [37] 

Një dallim tjetër e drejta zakonore shqiptare e bënte mes nderës vetjake (§ 593-601) dhe nderit shoqnore (§ 602-639). 

b. b. a. Nderi vetjak

Kanuni i maleve shqiptare nuk e veçonte nierin prej nierit (§ 593). Për cënimin e nderit vetjak, Kanuni thoshte: "në daç, fale: po deste, laje ballin e vrugnuem (§ 595), dmth. merr hak. Sipas § 596, secili e kishte nderin për vetvete, dhe askush nuk mund të përzihej. Existonte një lloj ndalimi i diskriminimit ndërmjet burrave. Jeta e të mirit dhe e të keqit kishin për rrjedhojë të njëjtën vlerë: "Kanuni i mban për burra" (§ 594). Mbështetur në këto dy rregulla, si dhe nga rregulli i § 887, që thoshte: "çmimi i jetës së njeriut është i njëjtë si për të mirin, ashtu edhe për të keqin", mund të konsiderohet si një parim trajtimit të barabartë, e që aplikohej vetëm ndërmjet burrave. Marrja e nderit vetjak nuk mund të shpaguhej me gjëra, por vetëm me gjak (vrasje) ose pajtim (Ndera e marrun nuk shpërblehet me gja, por a me të derdhun të gjakut, a me të falun fisnikërisht. § 598). 

b. b. b. Nderi shoqëror

Nderi shoqnor mbulon çështjen e mikut në shtëpi, mikpritjen dhe të drejtën e shtëpisë. Ekskluzivisht kjo përfshinte të drejtën e mbrojtjes së mikut. [38] Këtu bëhej dallimi në mes shkeljes së mikpritjes [39] dhe të drejtës së shtëpisë. Këtë dallim do ta sqarojmë me dy shembuj: 

Shembulli 1: E drejta e (pronësisë së) shtëpisë 

X vjen në shtëpinë e Y. Për aq kohë sa X ndodhet në shtëpinë e Y, Y detyrohej ta sigurojë X. Nëse i ndodhte Y diçka në shtëpinë e X, atëherë X detyrohet të marrte hak për Y, sepse ky akt dhune kundrejt Y konsiderohej si dhunim i banesës (shtëpisë). 

Shembulli 2: Mikpritja 

Me shkeljen i mikpritjes nënkuptohej: nëse Y ishte vetë dorasit dhe ndodhej(hyn gabimisht) në shtëpinë e X (të të dëmtuarit), atij në asnjë mënyrë nuk guxonte ti ndodhte gjë nga X, derisa ai (Y ta lëshonte shtëpin e X) të shkonte në një shtëpi tjetër, pasi kjo kishte të bënte me shkelje e parimit të mikpritjes. 

d. Vjedhja dhe grabitja

Sipas Kanunit me grabitje kuptohej fitimi i pronësisë me forcë mbi ndonjë send të huaj (§ 768 shkronja h, si dhe § 777 v.), ndërsa vjedhja ndodhte fshehtas. Cubi, sipas Kanunit, ishte ai, i cili kishte vjedhur me dorën e vet (§ 768 shkornja a.). Grabitja me forcë kuptohej si cënim i nderit. [40] 

c. a. Ndihmësi/bashkëfajtori

Pjesëmarrës në një vjedhje, sipas Kanunit ishin cubi, simahorët, ajo shtëpi, ku kishin ngrënë ose kishin marrë bukë hajdutët. Ndihmës ose bashkëfajtor ishte gjithashtu, ai që fshehte mallin e vjedhur ("paras cubi, paras kjori, [41] § 768 shkronja d.). Nëse dikush ndihmnte dikënd të nxirrte hakun edhe pse ai nuk ishte në gjak, ai binte në gjak (§ 831). Sanksionet për vjedhe të pasurisë rregulloheshin sipas parimit "dy për një". "Dy për një" praktikohej si për bagëti të vogla, poashtu edhe për të mëdha si dhe për sendin e vjedhur. 

Shembull:

Nëse cubi vidhte një lopë, pronari i saj kishte të drejtë ta merrte atë përsëri, kudo që e gjente, edhe atëher kur dikush e kishte blerë lopën e vjedhur. Nëse shitësi (cubi) kapej, ai duhej t'i paguante pronarit shumën e dy lopëve për lopën e vjedhur, dhe pronari kompensohej në bazë të parimit "dy për një"; cubi ishte i detyruar gjithashtu, që t'ia kthente të gjithë shumën blerësit. 

b. Hjekësi

Një formëm tjetër e fajtorësisë në Kanun ishte hjekësi. Hjekësi ishte ai, që ndihmonte dikë në një aktivitet kriminal (§ 766). Dënimet për një ndihmë të tillë ishin të ndryshme. Në rastin e dhënies së ndihmës për grabitje të një gruaje, ndhmësi binte në gjak dhe duhej t'i paguante fshatit një gjobë prej 100 groshë; gjithashtu edhe ai që jepte ndihmë në vrasje binte në gjak dhe duhej t'i paguante fshatit një gjobë prej 500 groshësh, po ashtu edhe për çdo vjedhje tjetër, që bëhej në fshat, ai gjobitej për veprën e tij si ndihmës, sipas rregullave të Kanunit, "menjëherë sapo hetohej" (§ 767). 

III. Gjyqësia

E drejta zakonore shqiptare nuk njihte një gjyq në sensin e gjyqeve që kemi sot. Si gjyq konsiderohej kanuni i pleqnis. Pleqt ishin të parët e vllaznive ose krenët e fiseve. Pa pjesëmarrjen e tyre, çdo vendim apo veprim ishte i pavlefshëm (§ 993). Pleq thirreshin edhe burra me za për urti e që janë regjë nder gjygje e pleqni. Kanuni i pleqnis ishte i përbërë nga njerëz të zakonshëm, pa dallim të gjendjes së tyre sociale, prejardhjes së tyre apo dallimeve tjera. Ata bëheshin "gjykatës të popullit" vetëm nga aftësia e tyre që kishin për t'i kuptuar shpejt rrethanat dhe si gjykatës për t'i interpretuar ato me arsye dhe për të vendosur sipas rregullave të Kanunit. [42] 

a. Llojet e gjyqeve

E drejta zakonore shqiptar njihte dy lloje kanune pleqnish. Për pleqni të vogla (§ 998) merreshin më vjetrit në fshat permbas vllaznijet e fisit, të cilët merrnin vendim për mosmarrëveshje të vogla. Çështjet serioze, të cilat cënonin nderin e gjithë fshatit dhe fisit, gjykoheshin prej Pleqvet e katundit e prej krenvet të Flamurit(§ 1003). Që të mund të merrej një vendim, pleqtë dhe krerët e flamurit, duhej ti ken (kishin) me veti Pleqt e Strapleqt e katundit, në të cilin gjendej i fajtori (§ 1004). Nëse një vendim kishte të bënte me të gjithë fshatin, apo fisin, një plak vetëm nuk kishin të drejtë ta merrnte çështjen në dorë. Në këso raste, "këto peshoheshin prej Pleqvet e Krenvet të kanus së Katundit e të Flamurit" (§ 1009). Kanunit të pleqnis i nënshtroheshin të gjithë, dmth. edhe pse Plak, a Krye, ai i Derës së Gjonmarkut, pengun do ta lshojë në dorë të Pleqvet e Vogjlis, po bani kush vaj mbë `të (§ 1014). 

b. Të drejtat dhe detyrimet e pleqve

Edhe pleqtë, të cilët vepronin si gjykatës, kishin sipas Kanunit të drejtat dhe detyrimet e tyre. Bazuar në § 996, pleqtë kishin të drejtë, ta menjanojnë çdo mosmarrëveshje dhe kërcënim damesh e kërcënim për vrasje, ku me urti, ku me fuqi bashk me gjithë fshatin, ndërsa për kërcënime serioze mund të lypnin krahin e Krenvet e të djelmvet të Flamurit, per me prum në mend të dalunin mendësh. Për më tepër, nëse dikush nuk donte të rrespektonte vendimin e paanshëm, pleqtë mund të thirrnin takim me gjithë fshatin. Nëse vendosej për një çështje dhe palët pendoheshin që i kanë dhënë pengun Pleqvet, [43] ata më nuk kishin mundësi t`i ndërrojnë pleqt e as t`ua sermarrin pengun(§ 1001). 

Detyrimi i pleqve ishte të mos mbanin anë dhe pa u thye prej mendoresh a të folmesh prej njait a tjetrit (§ 1015). Nëse ndodhte që këto detyrime shkeleshin nga ndonjëri prej pleqve, ai nuk zgjidhej më për/në kanunin e pleqnis. Para se procesi të fillonte, pleqtë betoheshin se ata nuk do të gjykonin me anim dhe se ata nuk do i shtrembëronin (abuzonin me) rregullat e Kanunit, por do të jepnin një gjykim të drejtë në bazë të ndërgjegjes dhe gjithë njohurive që kishin. [44] 

c. Instancat gjyqësore

Në të drejtën zakonore shqiptare vlente parimi: "Gjygj mbi gjygj e Plak mbi Plak kanuja nuk ban". Bazuar në këtë rregull, mund të vijm në përfundimm, se Kanuni njihte vetëm një instancë gjyqësore. Një ankesë kundër vendimeve të pleqve mund të bëhej vetëm në raste të veçanta, dhe konkretisht ajo (ankesa) nuk mund të bëhej nga palët. Një ankesë të tillë kishin të drejt ta bënin vetëm ata që iu ishte besuar pengu (dmth. vetë pleqt që kishin vendosur), nëse ata më vonë konstatonin se kishin gjykuar jo drejtë. Pleqt nuk e kthenin e pengun, por ishin të detyruar, siç thuhej në Kanun, "me e dlirë vedin", dmth. ata tuj jau lshue pegjet e veta në në dorë Pleqvet të sytë të zgjedhun prej sish; e mabsi të jau shtrojn gjygjin e bam, do të peshohet prej Pleqvet të dytë(§ 1038ff). 

d. Zëri i popullit në gjyq

Nëse një gjykim i pleqve nuk e kënaqte popullin, ose ndodhte që ata vendosnin gabim, populli kishte të drejtë të mos e ndiqte vendimin e tyre. Në një rast të tillë, krerët dhe më të vjetrit, detyroheshin ta trajtonin përsëri çështjen. 
e. Dëshmitë (provat)
E drejta zakonore shqiptare sipas procedimeve në Kanun, njihte dëshmit (provat) vijuese: pohimi i të pandehurit, fjala e nderit, kapucari, personi që tregonte veprën e dikujt psh. për një vjedhje apo vrasje të fshehtë, betimi (beja), porota ose betarë (§ 1044), dëshmitarët, ekspertët, ndjekja e gjurmëve (§ 769), garantët (dorzanët) dhe flagranca. 

f. Llojet e dënimeve

Sipas § 13 të Kanunit për ndëshkim kuptohej një e keqe, qi prej pushtedit të ligjshëm i pertrihet kuej per faj të bam. Llojet e ndëshkimeve në të drejtën zakonore shqiptare ishin: dënim me vdekje, largim nga fisi me anëtarë dhe pronë, djegia dhe shkatërrimi i shtëpisë, prishja e tokës dhe prerja e pemëve, dënimi me bagëtitë e gjalla, dënimi me para, dhe leçitja. Djegia gjallë e një gruaje, një të veje apo vajze, që ishte e ndyrë. 
IV. E drejta krahasimore: e drejta penale gjermane dhe e drejta zakonore shqiptare

Historia e së drejtës gjermane përmban disa elemente të ngjashme me të drejtën zakonore shqiptare, por edhe dallime të mëdha. Përderisa e drejta penale gjermane është zhvilluar nga ligji zakonor në një të drejtë pozitive, e drejta zakonore shqiptare edhe sot ka mbetur gjallë në Shqipërinë Veriore paralelisht me të drejtën pozitive (si psh. gjakmarrja). 
Hakmarrja dhe gjakmarrja, që ishin të ngjajshme me rregullat e Kanunit, ishin prezente edhe në kohën germane. 
Sensi i hakmarrjes dhe gjakmarrjes sipas pikëpamjes germane ishte "mposhtja e armikut dhe fisit të tij". [45] Gjakmarrja aplikohej në historinë e gjemane deri në shek. 16-të. [46] Me të ashtuquajturën Gottesfriedensbewegung në shek. 11-të, e njohur si Lëvizja e Kishës, ishte provuar të arrihej një paqe për persona dhe kohë të caktuar, vende si dhe të ndalohet gjakmarrjet për kohë të caktuara, [47] e që më vonë kalon në të ashtuquajturën Landesfrieden. 

E drejta zakonore shqiptaer nuk e njihte procesin e inkuizicionit. E drejta zakonore shqipatre nuk i njihte dënimet trupore, lojet e gjymtimeve apo torturat që njihen në historinë e të drejtës penale gjermane, pasi ato nuk ishin në kundërshtim me nderin e burrave. [48] Përderisa Kisha Katolike luajti një rol në historinë e së drejtës penale gjermane në mesjetë, e drejta zakonore shqiptare bëri një ndarje mes Kanunit dhe kishës. Sipas § 3 (të kanunit), Kisha nuk i nënshtohej gjyqit të kanunit por gjyqit kishtar të saj. Prandej Kanuni s`mund t`i vëjë kurrnji barrë Kishës. Mëtutje me bijtë ndonji kundërshtim ndermjet kishës e famullis, famullia s`mund t`i lypë peng kishës; veç do të bajë vaj te i Pari i Fesë  te Ipeshkvi (§ 3 kryerreshti 2). 

Prej llojeve të ndryshme të dënimeve me vdekje që njeh historia penale germane, si varja, prerja e kokës, varrosja gjallë, mbytja (në ujë), djegia, zierja në ujë apo vaj, e drejta zakonore shqiptar njihte vetëm djegien. Llojet e ndëshkimeve gjymtuese, të cilat njihen në historinë e të drejtës penale gjermane, si psh. prerja e dorës, prerja e gishtërinjve apo thonjve, shkëputja e këmbëve, prerja apo qërimi i gjuhës, [49] nuk njiheshin nga Kanuni. 

Përfundim

Nëse shikojmë prapa historinë shqiptare, ne do të konstatojmë se teritori shqiptarë ishte i lidhur ngushtë me të gjithë popujt që luajtën një rol në Ballkan. [50] Duke filluar nga koha e galëve (Gallier), romakëve, gotëve, emigrimin e sllavëve në Iliri, Perandorinë e Maqedonisë, Mbretërinë Bizantine, si dhe normanët, venedikasët, serbët, Perandorinë Osmnane, Perandorinë Austro-hungareze, Italinë, të cilët njëri pas tjetrit sunduan tokat shqiptare, populli shqiptar, pasardhës i ilirëve, nuk mundi ta zhvillonte një jetë shtetërore të pavarur në mënyrë kontinuitive. Pas 24 vjetësh rezistencë të shqiptarëve, nën drejtimin e Gjergj Katriotit, kundër Perandorisë Osmane, Shqipëria u bë pjesë e Perandorisë Osmane që nga mesjeta deri në shek. 20-të. E drejta zakonore shqiptare ishte gjithmonë e drejtë plotsuese dhe njëkohësisht konkurrent i të drejtës shtetërore turke, të shtetit shqiptar pas 1912, konkurente për të drejtat e administratave pushtuese në luftën e I-rë dhe të II-të botërore. 

Pavarësisht kësaj historie të veçantë, megjithatë shqiptarët kanë mundur ta zhvillojn kulturën e tyre të së drejtës. [51] Në kohën e fundit shumë shpesh është bërë një ngatërrim mes kriminalitetin të zakonshëm dhe gjakmarrjes. [52] Për praktikimin e gjakmarrjes, siç e pamë edhe më lart, duhej të rrespektoheshin disa rregulla të caktuara. Gjakmarrja është një aspekt i një sistemi juridik, një aspekt i një sistemi të se drejtës zakonore. 
Këto rregulla zakonore sot janë me të vërtetë të dala mode. Kanuni ekspozon gabime të rënda. Nga njëra anë ai konsiderohet i prapambetur e mesjetar, në veçanti kur është fjala për gjakmarrjen. Nga ana tjetër, janë të pranishme gjëra të bukura, të cilat do të mbaheshin (ruheshin edhe metutje) me krenari, si mikpritja, besa, etj.[53] 





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




* Ky punim seminarik është shkruar nga autori në gjuhën gjermane. Pastaj është përkthyer në anglisht dhe shqip: http://www.shkoder.net/en/kanun_al.htm
[1] Michael Schmidt-Neke, Der Kanun der albanischen Berge: Hintergrund der Nordalbanischen Lebensweise, në: Dardania Zeitschrift für Geschichte, Kultur, Literatur und Politik, Nr. 5/1996, fq. 183.
[2] Michael Schmidt-Neke, Der Kanun der albanischen Berge, fq. 184. Krahaso Wörterbuch des Christentums, Wien 1995, fq. 585. 
[3] Krahaso Robert Pichler, die Macht der Gewohnheit - Die Dukagjin-Stämme und ihr Gewohnheitsrecht, në: Albanien Stammesleben zwischen Tradition und Moderne, Helmut Eberhard/Karl Kaser (Ed.), Wien-Köln- Weimar 1995, fq. 65. [4] Krahaso Robert Elsie, parathënia në: Der Kanun, Eine Übersetzung von Marie Amelie Freiin von Godin, Dukagjini, Pejë 2001.
[5] Imail Kadare, Eskili ky humbës i madh, Prishtinë, 1990. Krahaso Syrja Popovci, Shtjefën Gjegjovi 1874-1929, në: Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, Prishtinë 1972, fq. XI.
[6] Michael Schmidt-Neke, Der Kanun der albanischen Berge, fq.194. "Die Selbsthilfe und damit auch die Blutrache ist die adäquate Vorgangsweise in akephalen Gesellschaften, die kein kodifiziertes Recht und keine Instanzen kennen, die einen Rechtsspruch fällen und durchsetzen konnten. Das hatte zur Folge, dass der Geschädigte sich selbst sein Recht verschaffen musste. Das wesentliche Problem dabei jedoch war, dass dieser Akt der Selbstjustiz zumeist den Konflikt nicht beendete, sondern erst recht Anlass für einen neuen ergab." Karl Kaser, Hirten, Kämpfer, Stammeshelden: Ursprünge und Gegenwart des balkanischen Patriarchats, Wien 1992, fq. 276.
[7] Sipas Kanunit personat natyrorë i nënshtohehish normave penale të kanunit parimisht me arritjen e pjekurisë për të bartur armën.Një mendim tjetër thotë se pjekuria arrihej në moshën 15 vjeçare. Ndërsa për veprën penale të ndonjë personi të papjekurpërgjigjej kryefamiljari. Syrja Popovci, Shtjefën Gjegjovi (1874-1929), në: Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, Prishtinë 1972, fq. 84.
[8] Ludwig v. Thallóczy, Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, në: Illyrisch-albanische Forschungen, Band I, München und Leipzig 1916, fq. 416. 
[9] Ludwig von Thallóczy, Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, fq. 417.
[10] Zef Benussi, PËRMBLEDHJE SISTEMATIKE E ZAKONEVE JURIDIKE TË VJETRA SHQIPTARE, shkrim i pabotuar (skript), Shkodër 1958, S.42. 
[11] Ludwig von Thallóczy, Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, fq. 417. Vrasja bëhej, siç thuhej, për t´ia kthyer vetit nderin e marrun. 
[12] Ludwig von Thallócz , Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, fq. 416. 
[13] Ludwig von Thallóczy, Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, fq. 417. Krahaso, Don Nikoll Aschta, Das Gewohnheitsrecht der Stämme Mi-Shkodrak (Oberskurari Stämmen) in den Gerbirgen nördlich von Skutari, në: Illyrisch-albanische Forschungen, fq. 404.
[14] Ludwig von Thallóczy, Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, fq. 418.
[15] Don Lazer Mjeda, Das Recht der Stämme von Dukaschin, në: Illyrisch-albanische Forschungen, fq. 394. 
[16] Karl Kaser, Hirten, Kämpfer, Stammeshelden, fq. 277.
[17] Dr. Ludwig v. Thallóczy. Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, fq. 420.
[18] Për gjakmarrjen thuhej se: shpirti i të vramit mund ta gjejë qetësinë e tij vetëm atëherë nëse nxirret gjaku. Krahaso, Karl Kaser, Hirten, Kämpfer, Stammeshelden, fq. 276.
[19] § 835. Prita do të filloj pushkën mbë burra e jo mbë gra, fmi, mbë shpi e mbë bagëti.; § 136. Po qiti me pushkë prita mbë gra, fmi, shpi a bagti, punon kundra kanunit, atbotë do të hijë pushka shpi me shpi, mandej fis me fis, katund me kadund e së mbramit flamur me flamur. 
[20] § 10 kryerreshti 4. -Me vra kend Meshtari, as kisha as Meshtari s`giobiten, edhe Meshtari nuk bjen në gjak: gjakun e ban shpija e Meshtarit.
[21] Syrja Popovci, Shtjefën Gjegjovi (1874-1929), fq. 90. 
[22] Në kanun kjo vrasje figuron si "vrasa pa hiri", krahaso § 932 dhe të tjerët vijues.
[23] "N'at gjak të xet dorërasi do të largohet e të rrijë mshefët mje qi të mirret vesh puna mirë." Krahaso, Benussi, PËRMBLEDHJE SISTEMATIKE E ZAKONEVE JURIDIKE TË VJETRA SHQIPTARE, skriptë, Shkodër 1958, fq. 41
[24] § 844. Dorërasi, porsa t`a vrasë nierin, do të çojë fjalë se e vrau aj e mos të hutojn mendsh prindja e të vramit.
[25] Ludwig v. Thallóczy, Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, fq. 420.
[26] Don Lazer Mjeda, Das Recht der Stämme von Dukaschin, fq. 391.
[27] "Ndërmjetës mund të jet burrë a grue, djalë a vajzë a edhe Prifti."
[28] Kjo ndërhyrje e Priftit bëhej bëhej vetëm atëherë siç thotë kanuni "...kur mos t`i punoj fuqija e fjalës fetare".
[29] § 855. Me çue gjind per besë asht kanu; me dhanë besë asht detyrë e burrni.
[30] frikës nga gjakmarrja. Zëri i ditës, 17. 12. 2002, fq. 12.
[31] Vrasja në besë ishte një poshtërsi e madhe. Kështu nëse ai që kishte dhënë besë nëpërmjet ndonjë ndërmjetësuesi e then atë, atëhere ndrmjetësuesi hynte në vend të dëmtuarit në besë dhe duhej ta nxirrte gjakun pë atë. 
[32] § 851. Bestarë janë ata, qi hijn te prindja e kusherinja e të vramit, për me nxjerrë besë per dorërasin e per shpi të tij; janë mbrojtarët e dorërasit e të shtëpis së tij, qi mos t`i gjejë gja në vade të besës.
[33] Në kanun e definonin dorzanin e gjakut me sa vijon: "dorzanët e gajkut janë ata, qi hijn per me mbajt larg çdo të përsëritun mnijet e zjarmit, qi kishte me muejt me u ndezë ndëmjet shpis së të vramit e dorërasit.
[34] Krahaho § 969. Në te dy këto raste dorzanët e kanunit ishin të domosdoshëm. 
[35] "Ndera e marrun giobë nuk ka"- ndera e marrun s`falet kurr (§ 597).
[36] Krahaso: Michael Schmid-Neke, Der Kanun der albanischen Berge, fq. 193. 
[37] "Ndera e marrun nuk sperblehej me gja, por a me të derdhun te gjakut, a me të falun fisnikrisht( permbas ndermjetsis së dashamirve të mirë."
[38] § 602. "Shpija e Shqiptarit asht e Zotit dhe e mikut".
[39] § 620. "Po të hini miku në shtpi, gjak me të pasë, do t´i thuejsh: "mirë se erdhe." I pabesi që "pret kend vetë a shet kend në besë, grihet katundisht e shkon gjak-hupës"(§ 648).
[40] Ludwig v. Thallóczy, , Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, fq. 439.
[41] Kjori quhej ai, i cili "e strufullon(te) gjan e vjedhun".
[42] Shkumbim Brestovci, Bemerkungen über die Rolle des Kanun in der albanischen Gesellschaft, punim i papublikuar. 
[43] gjygjtarë, këta gjinden gati me i ndejë gjygjit e pleqnis." 
[44] "Per ket të mirë të Perendis (mbi një Besimi) e sie basha (ben) mue më ndihmofët, gjygjin nuk do t`a baj me dredhi e me krahambajtje e, mje ke të m`a marrë mendja e shpirti, nuk do t`i baj lak Kanunit e gjygjit të drejtë" (§ 1031). 
[45] Eberhard Schmidt, Einführung in die Geschichte der deutschen Strafrechtspflege, Göttingen 1965, fq. 24. Krahaso: Wolfgang Sellert/ H. Rüping, Studien- und Quellenbuch zur Geschichte der deutschen Strafrechtspflege, Band I 1985, fq. 105.
[46] Eberhard Schmidt, fq. 47.
[47] Eberhard Schmidt, fq. 49.
[48] Michael Schmidt-Neke, Der Kanun der albanischen Berge: Hintergrund der Nordalbanischen Lebensweise, në: Der Kanun, Pejë 2001, fq. 24.
[49] Eberhard Schmidt, fq. 62.
[50] Robert Kempner, Albaniens Staatsverfassung, në: Jahrbuch des öffentlichen Rechts, Band XIV 1926, Tübingen 1926, fq. 484.
[51] Lars Haefner, Shkipetarisches Recht, në: newsletter, Albanien Schweizer Zeitschrift für die Zusammenarbeit mit Albanien, http://www.albanien.ch/nla/nr06/Art03.html.
[52] Tilman Wörtz, "ZWEI FINGERBREIT EHRE GAB UNS GOTT AUF DIE STIRN", in: http://www.zeitenspiegel.de/autor/woertz/re1/main.html.
[53] Shkumbim Brestovci, Bemerkungen über die Rolle des Kanun in der albanischen Gesellschaft, punim i papublikuar. 
LITERATURA: - Benussi Zef: PËRMBLEDHJE SISTEMATIKE E ZAKONEVE JURIDIKE TË VJETRA SHQIPTARE,Skriptë, Shkodër 1958. - Brestovci Shkumbim, Bemerkungen über die Rolle des Kanun in der albanischen Gesellschaft, punim i papublikuar.- Basha Eqrem, Robert Elsie, Rexhep Ismajli (ed.) Reisen in der Balkan, Die Lebenserinnerungen der Franz Baron Nopcsa, Pejë 2001.- Kaser Karl, Hirten, Kämpfer, Stammeshelden, Wien, Köln, Weimar 1992.- Kadare Imail: Eskili ky humbës i madh, Prishtinë, 1990.- Kempner Robert: Albaniens Staatsverfassung, në: Jahrbuch des öffentlichen Rechts, Band XIV 1926, Tübingen 1926.- Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, Përmbledhur dhe kodifikuar nga Shtjefën Gjeçovi, Prishtinë 1972.- Haefner Lars: Shkipetarisches Recht, në: newsletter, Albanien Schweizer Zeitschrift für die Zusammenarbeit mit Albanien, http://www.albanien.ch/nla/nr06/Art03.html.- Popovci Syrja: Shtjefën Gjegjovi 1874-1929, në: Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, Prishtinë 1972, fq. 1-93. - Pichler Robert, die Macht der Gewohnheit - Die Dukagjini-Stämme und ihr Gewohnheitsrecht, në: Albanien Stammesleben zwischen Tradition und Moderne, Helmut Eberhard/Karl Kaser (ed.), Wien-Köln- Weimar 1995. - Schmidt-Neke Michael, Der Kanun der albanischen Berge: Hintergrund der Nordalbanischen Lebensweise, në: Dardania Zeitschrift für Geschichte, Kultur, Literatur und Politik, Nr. 5/1996, S. 183-199.- Schmidt Eberhard: Einführung in die Geschichte der deutschen Strafrechtspflege, Göttingen 1965.- Thallóczy Ludwig., Kanuni i Lekës, Ein Beitrag zum Albanischen Gewohnheitsrecht, në: Illyrisch-albanische Forschungen, Band I, München und Leipzig 1916.- Wörtz Tilman, "ZWEI FINGERBREIT EHRE GAB UNS GOTT AUF DIE STIRN", në: http://www.zeitenspiegel.de/autor/woertz/re1/main.html- Wörterbuch des Christentums, Orbis Verlag, Wien 1995.- Wolfgang Sellert/ H. Rüping: Studien- und Quellenbuch zur Geschichte der deutschen Strafrechtspflege, Band I 1985.

----------


## Ferdinandi

REPORTAZH

"Republika" e gjakut 


 Borerat e dimrit te sivjetshem mberriten shume me vone nga c'pritej ne bjeshket veriore te Shqiperise. Jeta, qe ketu zakonisht fosilizohet qysh ne tetor nen akujt alpine dhe acarin kontinental, per habine edhe te me te moshuarve te malesise, rrodhi me ngathtesine e zakonshme neper shtigjet e ngushta, si per te dhene sinjale se, se bashku me klimen, borerat dhe akujt, po shkrijne ngadale edhe mendjet e njerezve. Por ne kete deshire, qe malesoret te konvertohen ne barinj te shkathet apo bujq te urte, natyra eshte vetem. Sepse ndryshe nga c'ushqenin te gjithe ne shpresat e tyre, shekulli i XXI, per kanunin dhe sidomos per "fakultetin" e tij me spektakolar: gjakmarrjen, pritet te jete nje shekull i mbare, "te korrash". Farat e mbjella prej kohesh nuk mund te mos e permbushnin misionin e tyre. Dhjetera fshatra ne Veri tashme nuk njohin ligj tjeter, pervec atyre qe la Leke Dukagjini gjate Mesjetes. Nderprerja e shkurter "publicitare" prej 50 vjetesh, e cila pezulloi per pak kohe zbatimin e ligjit te maleve gjate regjimit komunist ne Shqiperi, rezultoi perfundimisht e pamjaftueshme per te nderprere historine kushedisesa shekullore te vete Kanunit. Tani qe nuk ka me komisare dhe burgje ne Spac dhe kur policet jane edhe ata vete malesore te frikesuar nga hakmarrja fisnore, shteti nuk mundet me te zevendesoje autoritetin e Kanunit me ate te burgjeve dhe administrates se tij. Por, edhe ndonje bashkejetese e mundshme mes ligjeve te Kushtetutes dhe atyre te Kanunit, eshte e pamundur. Krenaria malesore i urren flirtet. Nje gjakes nuk do t'i merrte kurre parasysh denimet qe jep ligji paralel i shtetit. Sa per nismat e pajtimit, ato shkaterrohen sistematikisht qe ne embrion nga burokracia. Reaksionet pergjithesisht te ngatheta te autoriteteve per te falur denimet, nese vete fiset pajtohen, jane shembulli me i qarte per te treguar sesi nuk duhet te funksionoje nje shtet. Nderkohe vitet kalojne dhe pushket e vjetra turke ose austro-hungareze po zevendesohen ngadale me kallashnikovet, neper shtepite e malesoreve. Edhe vete Kanuni po ndryshon. Per keq, natyrisht. Ne kete percudnim, ku gjaku ka indeksin e vet tregetar, viktimat jane gjithnje e me shpesh, thjesht femije. Me 20 prill te vitit qe shkoi, gjakmarrja goditi perseri. Halil Xhani, 13 vjec, u ekzekutua me nje saktesi kirurgjikale nga hasmi - nje djalosh vetem 4 vjet me i madh se ai, tek dera e shkolles tetevjecare te Barbullushit, nje fshat i madh, as gjysme ore me makine larg Shkodres. Femija kishte nje vit qe qendronte i mbyllur ne shtepine e tij se bashku me te jemen dhe nje moter. I ati se bashku me vellain e madh - dy shenjestrat me te mundshme te gjakmarrjes - kishin marre arratine me kohe dhe fshiheshin nga hasmi dhe nga policia. Ndonese nga kjo e dyta, shume me pak. E ema e femijes se vrare, Bashkime Xhani, 35 vjec, tani qendron e vetme ne shtepi, e detyruar te mbaje ne kembe ekonomine e rrenuar te familjes, duke shitur qumeshtin e nje lope, per ushqimin e se ciles rropatet perdite. Ajo ka shikimin e perhumbur te njeriut qe s'i ka mbetur me asnje deshire per te jetuar. "Njerezit qe sollen trupin e djalit thane se nje polic kishte pare gjithcka", thote Bashkime Xhani. Ajo duket e deshperuar kur tregon se, ne vend qe te bente dicka per te shpetuar femijen e saj, polici njeriu i shtetit, vete shteti, kishte kthyer shpinen ne momentin e krismave dhe kishte ikur me tej duke vershellyer. Ky femije qe jepte shpirt nen krismat e nje vrasesi, nuk ishte ceshtje e tij. 
Halili u detyrua te paguaje nje harac te rende qe iu var ne qafe familjes se tij, qyshkur i ati, Skenderi, ne grindje e siper - ai thote se ne fakt, i kishte kthyer edhe ca gota raki ate nate - vrau dy pjesetare te nje familjeje, me te cilet ishin edhe fqinje. Per aq sa mund ta ule koken nje malesor krenar shqiptar, edhe Skenderi e beri te tijen. Nje dite me vone, ne oren 2 pasdreke, me i ndergjegjshem per c'kishte ndodhur e madje edhe me perqindje me te ulet alkooli ne metabolizem, ai kerkoi falje. Por Kanuni tashme ishte vene ne levizje. Dhjata e vjeter thote: "Sy per sy", ndersa Kanuni eshte me diskret: "Gjaku lahet me gjak" dhe per te lare gjakun e dy meshkujve, duhet te boshatisen nga jeta trupat e dy anetareve te "fisit vrases". Nje dite pas refuzimit te faljes, Barbullushi, ky lokalitet buze nje arteri rrugor me plot qarkullim mallrash e njerezish - cdo fshati tjeter te botes kaq do t'i kish mjaftuar, se paku, per te zbuluar ne cfare shekulli jetojme - u be deshmitar i nje gjuetie te vertete njeriu, te garantuar nga nje kod zakonor i vjeter 500 vjet. Nga "Kanuni" i famshem i Leke Dukagjinit. 
Disa te huaj mrekullohen nga mbijetesa e gjate e nje ligji kaq te organizuar dhe njekohesisht kaq te lashte, por ne katundet e mjera te Veriut vazhdohet te vdiset per te njejtat arsye, si pese a me shume shekuj me pare. Halil Xhani, 13 vjecari i Barbullushit u vra, sic thone nen ze familjaret, sepse sipas Kanunit jeta e nje femije nen 16 vjec mund te shlyeje ate te tre te rriturve. Nje tregti e perpikte gjaku. "Paguaj per dy T-shirt'sa, dhe merr edhe nje tjeter falas". Halili donte vetem te shkonte ne shkolle. Kishte nje vit i kycur ne shtepi. Nuk ka denim me te rende se ky per nje femije qe eshte mesuar ta shijoje ajrin e lirise duke luajtur futboll, pa u trazuar nga hija e maleve rrotull fushes se fshatit te tij. Por maleve s'mund t'u shmangesh, nese je ne Veri. Regjimet politike poshte ne fusha zevendesojne njeri-tjetrin nderkohe, por kjo eshte nje rrethane e parendesishme per nje ligj malesh. Ne vend te depertimit te ligjeve te kohes, ne bjeshket pa rruge makinash, eshte Kanuni ai qe e ka zgjeruar territorin e vet gjate ketyre shekujve, duke mbuluar tashme me autoritetin e tij jo vetem krahinen e origjines, Dukagjinin legjendar, por edhe krejt malesite perreth, fushat e Shkodres dhe te Lezhes e madje edhe krejt Kosoven dhe Maqedonine Perendimore. Skender Xhani, babai i femijes se vrare dhe personi qe nisi kete histori gjakmarrjeje, thith ngadale nje cigare. Ai ka ardhur fshehtazi ne shtepi nje dite me pare dhe duket se ndihet paksa me i qete. I rruar ndoshta pas shume kohesh dhe i veshur me rroba te vjetra por te pastra ai qendron ne nje karrige me shpatullat te kthyera - kurrsesi nga dritarja - nga nje mur i dhomes. "Qysh kur ndodhi (ai nuk e permend thuajse kurre fjalen vrasje), u detyrova ta largoj familjen nga shtepia qe kishim fare prane me ate te hasmit dhe ta sjell ketu", tregon ai. "Shtepia" ku qendron tani ajo c'ka mbetur nga familja Xhani, dikur ka qene nje stalle lopesh dhe muret edhe pse te lyera me gelqere, nuk e marrin dot hijen e mureve te nje shtepie te vertete. Ato jane shume te uleta por te mbushura me fotografi te Halilit te vogel. Nje fytyre e pafajshme e nje femije bjond ashtu si shumica e vogelusheve te Veriut. "Kur ata me vrane djalin mbeta i tronditur. Kisha shpresuar se meqe ishte i vogel nuk do t'i ndodhte gje ndaj nuk e kisha marre me vete", tregon i ati qe pjesen me te madhe te kohes e kalon i fshehur sic thote edhe vete "ne nje vend te sigurt". "Kam pyetur pleqte. Ata e njohin kanunin. Kanuni thote se nuk qitet pushke mbi gra dhe mbi femije, por nese kjo ndodh, gjaku i nje femije eshte i barabarte me ate te tre burrave, kupton? Im bir eshte i barabarte me tre nga ata. Ata me kane nje gjak borxh", thote Skenderi. Duket i perfshire ne kete llogari. Perserit se ata qe duhet te ruhen tani jane njerezit e familjes tjeter. Dhe keshtu duhej te ndodhte nese rivalet nuk do te hapnin fjale ne fshat se ata nuk jane ende te ngopur dhe se nuk e konsiderojne ende te marre gjakun e njerezve te tyre. Pervec kesaj, Skender Xhani duhet te hape syte edhe nga njerezit me uniforme te shtetit. Ai e di se nuk duhet te tregohet aq i trashe sa te bjere tani ne duart e policeve. Do te ishte nje komplikim i panevojshem dhe nje hall me shume per te. Sepse gjerat nuk do te ndryshonin aspak per mire mes dy familjeve nese vrasesit do te kryenin denimet perkatese. "Nese ketu nuk do te ishte kanuni ligji yne, une vete do te dorezohesha ne polici pas asaj qe ndodhi. Por une nuk jam i sigurt per vete dhe per familjen time. Hasmi s'e njeh shtetin", thote Skenderi. Ai ka bindjen se edhe nese do te shkonte per te kryer denimin qe i takonte sipas ligjeve te Republikes, hasmi nuk do te merrte parasysh asgje dhe do ta vriste menjehere sapo te dilte ne qofte se nuk do ta kishte bere kete me pare mbi djemte e tij.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Kanuni shqiptar ka kode të egra, por është mjaft më i avancuar se kanuni i Romës


- Bisedë me shkrimtarin Fadil Kraja -

E mira dhe e keqja duhen balancuar. Ata janë gjithmonë tek njeriu sepse substancialisht njeriu është një qenie e tillë që puritanizmin e ka përjashtuar.
Dramaturgu që "pushtoi" skenën e teatrit shqiptar kudo ku flitet shqip në vitet '70-'80 në atë territor që thirret Shqipëri natyrore, e di që nuk ka nevojë për kurrëfarë prezantimi, por mbresëlënia e atyre viteve kur "Gjaku i Arbërit", veçanërisht, do të shoqërohej me sytë e përlotur të spektatorit në teatrin "Migjeni", tek unë, do të linte në tërë jetën time një gjurmë nderimi dhe respekti për dinjitetin artistik të kësaj pene reputacionale të dramaturgjisë shqiptare.
"Baca i Gjetajve", "Gjaku i Arbërit" dhe "Fisheku në pajë", përbëjnë triptikun më elegant të dramaturgjisë sonë të traditës me aktualitet të padiskutueshëm, gjithnjë rrezedhënës në fushën e afirmimit dhe ngjitjes sonë integrale prosperiale si komb. Kam bindjen se shpreh mendimin jo thjesht timin, po të them se nuk janë aq dy dekadat pedagog në Universitetin "Luigj Gurakuqi", si kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve e Artistëve për degën e Shkodrës, apo Laurat i Çmimit të Republikës, që mbajnë lart krenarinë legjitime të këtij personaliteti, por mbi gjithçka janë krijesat e tij artistike brilante që i japin atij përjetësinë në hapësirën e mrekullueshme të shenjtërueshme të integruar në universin e madh të artit.

K. Ujkaj: Z. Fadil, mirë se erdhët në gazetën "Shqipëria Etnike"!
Ju keni fokusuar me ndjenjë, madje jeni cilësuar tepër i suksesshëm, sidomos me dramën "Fisheku në pajë". Si e përjetoni faktin e dhimbshëm dhe ç'ndjeni sot kur edhe në Shkodrën mbi 2400 vjeçare ka një lagje "gjaku" e lashtë gati sa Roma, "Fisheku në pajë" tashmë realisht, hakmarrja e gjakmarrja ka fituar qytetari. Cili do të jetë kontributi i intelektualëve në shërimin e kësaj murtaje moderne? Mendimi juaj?

F. Kraja: E përkufizoni bukur, më pëlqen ky përcaktim: Mortajë moderne. Drama në fjalë është drama e parë e vënë në skenë në vitin 1967. Aty nuk trajtohet si linjë e veçantë gjakmarrja, se sa trajtohen normat kanunore që krijonin atë zagushi të madhe në shpirtin e malësorit. U frymëzova nga një ngjarje në Selcë të Kelmendit (Malësi e Madhe). Qe një gjest kanunor, stoicizëm, i cili qëndronte mbi dhimbjen, ose e mbyste dhimbjen për hir të diçkaje që ata e quajnë sublime, për hir të mikut. Pati diskutime, sepse e kishin të zorshme të luftojnë kanunin në kanu me atë që nuk e pranonte kanuni, me burrni. "Fisheku në pajë" është dhënë 400 herë në skenë, në televizor. Ka një ngjarje tepër të dhimbshme, sepse kur po jepej kjo dramë, artisti i mrekullueshëm, interpretuesi kryesor, Prekë Lëkunda, në rolin e Gjelosh Nikës kaloi një moment infarkti në zemër që i mori jetën. Shfaqja po jepej asokohe në Vaun e Dejës. Pastaj, këtë rol në 200 shfaqje të tjera të dramës këtu dhe jashtë vendit e ka realizuar interpretuesi i madh, miku im Ndrekë Prela.
Me të drejtë e thoni ju që kemi të bëjmë, jo me kode kanuni aktualisht, se sa me një mortajë moderne. Gabimisht çdo gjë kur është fjala për vrasjet që po përjetojmë i drejtohet kanunit, i mbesim në qafë atij. Kot theksohet se po zbatohet kanuni. Vërtetë ai ka patur një kod të egër normash, kthyer në një gangrenë sot sipas moralit primitiv, gjaku lahet me gjak, sapuni i burrit është pushka, por nuk duhet harruar se kanuni i mbledhur dhe regjistruar me aq kujdes e kodifikuar nga Shtjefën Gjeçovi, vërtetë ka kode të egjër, por i krahasuar me kode të tjera si ai i Dioklesianit, kodi-kanun indian, apo ai i Justinianit në Romë, është mjaft i avancuar, kur në kodin e tij kanuni ynë përfshin edhe faljen e gjakut. Hakmarrja është prelud i gjakmarrjes, e cila buron nga grindje shpesh herë krejt banale që çojnë në derdhje gjaku dhe këtu në gropën e Shkodrës, siç e thonë malësorët, ndryhen brenda familje të tëra. Edhe tek kanuni, duke vlerësuar në kohën që doli, duhet të marrim ç'është e mirë, të flakim ç'është e keqe. Për kanunin, më saktë pajtimin, apo parandalimin e gjakmarrjes, kanë punuar shumë klerikët e të gjitha feve. Kur ndjente domosdonë e shuarjes së konfliktit, apo të një pushke që priste të vriste kleri katolik të vinte kryqin në derë të konakut. O ktheje mbarë kryqin e puthe, duke falë kështu gjakun, ose kaloje trupin mbi të, duke marrë mallkimin e Zotit. Po ta bëje këtë të fundit do të thotë të linçoheshe nga njerëzit dhe nga kisha. Gjakmarrja është akt i kryer. Luftohet të pajtohen familjet sot, duke harruar që preludi i gjakmarrjes është hakmarrja, d.m.th. hakmarrja është pikërisht ajo që të çon tetk gjakmarrja.
Kam parë në Lekbibaj të Tropojës që për të mos shkelur kryqin, nga që nuk donin të mallkoheshin, por as të pajtoheshin, apo falnin gjakun, më saktë, njerëzit dilnin jo nga dera, ku ishte vendosur kryqi, por dilnin nga dritarja me shkallë. Pra, që të mos e thyenin atë normë morale. Turqit, kalaja krijoi Ditën e Xhibalit, ku shkonte vetë pashai të merrt pjesë në këto falje në kunvend të gjakut, duke synuar kështu në rritjen e influencës sunduese në popull. Më erdhi mirë që u bë një kuvend për problemin e pajtimit në Lezhë (ku mori pjesë edh eProf. Dr. Rexhep Mejdani - shënimi ynë). Ne kemi patur traditë shumë të mirë në parandalimin e gjaqeve. Të gjithë duhet të punojmë sot që Shkodra jonë të marrë frymë lirisht. Mos të harrojmë që Shkodra është krijuar nga rrethinat. Pra, të mos themi që na mbytën malësort, ardhacakët. Shoqëria, shteti, feja, duhet të punojnë për këtë, të ketë një dimension më të madh vlerësimi për këto probleme.

Marin Barleti në veprën e vet "Rrethimi i Shkodrës", na mëson: Më 1479, rrjedhojë e marrëveshjes së Senatit të Republikës së Venedikut me turqit, familje të tëra shkodrane e venedikase u vendosën, shkuan në Venedik që t'i shpëtonin epidemisë së kolerës. Kujtojmë atë kohë fjalimn panergjerik që Marin Biçikemi mbajti me këtë rast në Senatin e Venedikut. Të ardhurit të gjithë mbajtën emrat e fshatrave, krahinave nga erdhën, (bie fjala, ne, krajanët, kemi 300 vjet të ardhur), kjo edhe për një farë sigurie kolektive. Shkodra u mbush me malësorë, thotë Barleti. Kjo Shkodër e boshatisur më 1479 filloi të popullohej dhe brenda 100-200 vjetëve u bë qendër e rëndësishme tregtare me një rrjet tregtar që shkonte deri në Nishni Novgorod, me 3500 dyqane. Shkodra u bë kështu një qendër e rëndësishme në Europë, një ndër qytetet tregtare më të fuqishme në tërë Mesdheun dhe Europën Juglindore, siç e përshkruan me fakte në librin e tij edhe studiuesi shkodran, Zija Shkodra, kur shprehet që Shkodra kishte tregun më të madh në Europën Juglindore.

K. Ujkaj: Në krijimtarinë tuaj të suksesshme ju keni gjetur veten në temën e Luftës Antifashiste Nacionalçlirimtare dhe në atë të ndërtimit socialist të vendit. Këtu kam parasysh dramat "Baca i Gjetajve" dhe "Djem të mbarë". Aktualisht si e ndjeni veten përballë kësaj krijimtarie, po të kemi parasysh se cilido artist serioz është patjetër një fëmijë i epokës së tij, siç thotë 
Kandinski, piktori i madh rus?

F. Kraja: Pyetja është pak e vështirë, sepse aludon për realizmin socialist. Tani secili shkrimtar zhvillon krijimtarinë e vet në hapësirë dhe në kohë. Jetoj në Shkodër, punoj, nanuris në këtë qytet me tradita, me të mirat e me të metat, me influencën që kanë zakonet, traditat dhe jam munduar t'i përshkruaj këto me një lloj drame që quhet dramë klasike. Në qoftë se për 50 vjet nuk u lejua drama alternative, drama e absurdit, apo ajo filozofike, gjë që nuk qe e drejtë, sepse edhe ato kishin të drejtën e ekzistencës, sot në periudhën e demokracisë është bërë një gabim tjetër, sepse njerëzit të etur të prekin atë që shihet e ndaluar janë hedhur të gjithë pikërisht këtë të prekin. Apo siç thotë një proverb i vjetër: Lyeje një mur me bojë. Vendosni mbi të letrën me shkrimin: Ruhuni nga boja! Keni për të parës e të gjithë shkojnë ta prekin.
Edhe sot teatri në përgjithësi është lëshuar pas dramës alternative, gjithë varianteve të saj, gjersa të ngopet me këtë zhanër. Ju, Kadri, përmendët Kandinskin, unë do t'ju kujtoj Malerbin, babain e teorisë së dramës, i cili thotë: "Drama është furra ku piqen shumë lloj bukësh", pra, teatri francez është furra ku piqen shumë lloj dramash, komedish. Unë personalisht i jam kushtuar kësaj drame, dramës klasike. Si ndjehem? Unë të them të drejtën ndjehem krenar, se në atë kalanë e madhe të dramaturgjisë shqiptare kam vënë një gur të vogël, i cili qëndron në mes, sepse spektatori e pëlqen, emocionohet. Duke u emocionuar, edhe edukohet. E nëse ia kam arritur qëllimit, kjo është kënaqësia dhe qëllimi për mua. Njëherësh edhe nxitje që të shkruaj drama sërish. Dhe unë vazhdoj ta shkruaj këtë lloj drame.

K. Ujkaj: Domethënë, ju nuk ndjeni se keni nevojë për të korrigjuar gjë në krijimtarinë tuaj? Kam parasysh një fakt mbresëlënës dhe mjaft domethënës në sensin estetik të krijimtarisë suaj. Ju në dramën "Çështja e Blerëts" jepni një mesazh tejet fisnik: Nëna, sado e dobët, të jetë si njeri, nuk e braktis kurrën e kurrës krijesën e saj. Apo siç thotë Sartri: Krijesa artistike është një shpirt që i flet shpirtit. Reflektimi juaj në raport me krijimtarinë tuaj të kohës së diktaturës?

F. Kraja: Kanë qenë disa rregulla që duheshin zbatuar. Në këtë këndvështrim, edhe "Fisheku në pajë" përshkohet nga parimi i partishmërisë, apo filli i kuq, siç cilësohej atëhere. Bile, në një vend përmendet edhe Enver Hoxha.


K. Ujkaj: Mos vallë kjo ishte pjesa e kompromisit të pranueshëm për një shkrimtar që shkroi në diktaturë?

F. Kraja: Në Gjakovë, në një vend me diktaturë ndryshe nga Shqipëria, si për të provuar se drama qëndron në thelbin e vet ata e vunë në skenë krejt suksesshëm këtë dramë në vitin 1977, duke hequr fillin e kuq, çka në esencë shprehte një domethënie të madhe: Substancialisht drama i qëndron kohës. A nuk është ky një rast që të bindë se edhe dramat e tjera e përgjithësisht në mjaft vepra po të heqim atë pjesë që fryn erë diktature, substanca është diçka tjetër.
A mund ta bëjmë pra këtë gjë ne? Po, ashtu siç e bënë gjakovarët, ulqinakët, apo në Mal të Zi me dramat e mia. Kjo varet nga regjia.

K. Ujkaj: Z. Kraja, si një ndër pedagogët e vjetër të letërsisë shqipe në fakultet, si një ndër drejtuesit me përvojë të pasur të jetës letraro-artistike në Shkodër, si një ndër më të suksesshmit në skenën e teatrit që mban emrin "Migjeni", a nuk ju duket paradoksale cinizmi intelektual dhe indiferenca provinciale ndaj gjithçkaje që ka të bëjë me Migjenin, deri në sulmin ndaj tij? Kam parasyh heshtjen cinike në përvjetorët e lindjes dhe të vdekjes (vetëm fizike) të Bodlerit tonë, të poetit të madh, kur në Shkodër lumturisht kemi prej vitesh edhe universitetin?

F. Kraja: Dëgjo, Kadri, ne kaluam një dhjetëvjeçar të vështirë, ekseset nuk përjashtuan fatkeqësisht as artet e letërsinë duke arritur që çdo gjë e kaluar të anatemohet. Nuk bëhet as Historia e Shqipërisë, as Historia e Letërsisë Shqiptare, as Historia e Teatrit me mllefe, me eksese. Të qetësohen njëherë shpirtërat, se ashtu ngjau vërtetë. Migjenin nga 4 orë, e bënë 1 orë. Bile doli një autor që shkroi një libër ku thotë: Shkodra ka pasë këtë letërsi duke ardhë deri në vitet 1944 dhe Migjenin (ky autorth - shënimi ynë) e trajton në të krejt përciptas.
Kur vjen te 1944-ra, në vend që me dinjitet (së paku me skriptodinjitet surrogato - shënimi ynë) ta linte me kaq punimin e tij pa i nxjerrë bojën vetes, me dorë të vet shkruan: "Pas këtij viti nuk ia vlen barra qeranë të merresh me këtë letërsi. Dhe kush e thotë këtë?! Një njeri që shkollën e mori pas 44-ës, kulturën e mori pas 44-ës, krijmtarinë letrare e nisi pas 44-ës.
Të kthehemi tek pyetja: për ilustrim të them që ne kemi patur një park dhe bust të Migjenit. Në këto 10 vjet më e "bukura" ngjau se u shëmtua ky bust dhe duke u kthyer në qendër ku njerëzit urinonin, u rrethua tetari "Migjeni" me kioska, gjithçka atje mori pamjen që dihet. Tani sikur u kujtuan se duhet të merren më tepër me teatrin, se ky është teatri që të sjell kënaqësi e të bën të ndjehesh krenar të shkruash për të. Aty kanë luajtur aktorë që jo vetëm kanë marrë çmime në vend, por sot po vlerësohen me çmime për talentin e tyre nëpër botë, janë ata që duke interpretuar rolet, ty si autor drame, të bënin me krahë. Shumë drama e komedi i shkruaj duke patur prasysh këta aktorë. Kjo bëri që shumë drama të mia të marrin jetë. Disa nga këta aktorë të mëdhenj mjerisht kanë vdekur, disa kanë emigruar, por ende ka një bërthamë që mund të ringjallin atë traditë të shkëlqyer të lojës patetike- të patetizmit për të cilin u shqua teatri "Migjeni".
Kurse, po të kthehemi tek poeti Migjeni, do të thoja: Këtu streset qenë tepër të dëmshme. U krijuan skena jo të bukura, ngjarje të dhimbshme. Nuk mund të dënohet Migjeni se ka shkruar kundër ndonjë kleriku. Mos të harrojmë se Fishta është treguar jo vetëm shumë i ashpër duke i vënë në shënjestrën e tij, por duke iu drejtuar atyre që kishat i kishin kthyer në dugajë, shprehej: Në fyt ua vesha lakun!

Unë po kallëzoj një tjetër; kur vdiq Tano Banushi, Artisti i madh i Popullit, nuk u bë për të asnjë ceremoni. Mos kjo ia uli vlerën këtij artisti të madh, pra, vazhdoj të jem në argumentet e shqetësimit tuaj të drejtë për njerëzit e mëdhenj në Shkodër. Përkundrazi, me këtë qëndrim në mospërfillje e lartësuan më tepër. Tani ka filluar të gjejë veten tradita, besoj dhe shpresoj në ruajtjen e atyre vlerave të mëdha të traditës që i kemi pasur.

K. Ujkaj: Ka dramaturgë të njohur që tashmë e kanë mohuar krijimtarinë e tyre të kohës së diktaturës, duke e arsyetuar: Na është imponuar, nuk është zëri ynë. Ju si e vlerësoni letërsinë tonë të viteve të socrealizmit? Cilat janë disa nga vlerat më të arrira të kësaj krijimtarie sipas mendimi tuaj?

F. Kraja: Ka ndonjë shkrimtar, dramturg, etj., konkretisht e kuptoj për kë e ke fjalën, por sado që e ka thënë këtë, vepra e tij "Toka jonë", "Halili e Hajrija", Kunora e Nurijes", etj., mbeten në fodin e artë të dramaturgjisë sonë. Jam i sigurtë se sot po ta pyesësh, e ka harruar se e ka thënë.
Kjo thënie e tij mendoj se ka qenë emocionale. Ka prej tyre që edhe kanë kërkuar të falur. Po për çfarë? Për krijesën tënde? Ne gabojmë kur flasim për realizmin socialist (RS) si një gogol. Më thotë njëri: Ç'do ti me realizmin socialist kur e pyes për një dramë të Sartrit.
I them: More ti i bën nder atij (Realizmit socialist) nëqoftë se e le atë se paska patur ide, kur e pais me këtë stoli. Mos të harrojmë se me këtë "metodë" shkruan shum shkrimtarë të mëdhenj. Alberto Moravia shkroi "Çoçrajen", romanin e tij që zuri vend nderi në fondin e artë të letërsisë botërore.
Dihet fakti që realizmin socialist e ndaj nga ajo që quhet realizëm, parimi i partishmërisë në letëris dhe arte. Ne nuk duhet të kemi frikë arritjet nën frikën e të shkruarit në realizmin socialist. Ai që të vlerëson ty si autor, apo veprën tënde, është populli, shkruaje, e quaje si të duash ti. Është populli që ose të "vret", ose të mban gjallë. Është e qartë: vend për të korrigjuar ka e do të ketë në çdo kohë. Për këtë të jesh i sigurtë. Talenti, thotë latini, lind dhe zhvillohet. Sa të duash ta ndalosh, ai jeton e do të jetojë në kohë e hapësirë. Vepra e mirë mbetet opozitare e përhershme e cilësdo khë që do ta pengojë. Kjo ngjet, sepse gjithnjë dikush ka kërkuar të shprehë pakënaqësinë e vet ndaj realitetit.
Ju përmendët "Gjakun e Arbërit". Mua, si autor, kur do të vihen në skenë, më kanë detyruar ta kthej të gjallë në personazh që unë e kisha "vdekur". Vdiqën tetë, jo thonin, duhet të jetojë njëri, që të jepet "ideja" se nuk vdes Shqipëria, sepse çështja shihej politikisht. Kurse te drama tjetër, "Rozafa", më detyruan që tre vëllezërit të mos i tregojnë grave se është në kundërshtim me moralin tonë (komunist - shënimi ynë), pasi bëhej fjalë me tradhëtue. Deri aty ka arritur puna. Megjithatë, vepra e mirë, siç thotë fraza e famshme: "Gjëja e mirë e mban vehten e vet".

K. Ujkaj: Kam parasysh piramidën e Keopsit, ndonëse në themelet e saj ka gjakun e derdhur të 200. 000 skllevërve, gjatë 20 vjetëve ndërtim, çdo vit falnin jetën e tyre 10. 000 skllevër, ajo vazhdon të respektohet si një ndër 7 mrekullitë e botësh. Dhe ashtu, askush s'e paragjykoi se ajo dëshmon kohën e Keopsit. Keopsi mbetet Keops, le të merret me të historia, kjo të tregojë vendin ku i takon, kurse Piramida le të shijohet nga artistët, piktorët, skulptorët dhe mbarë njerëzit estetikisht si një vepër mrekulli arti. Mendimi juaj?

F. Kraja: Të mos harrojmë (nëse ne nuk lamë gjë në këmbë në një dekadë pluralizëm - nënteksti është yni) në Romë mbahet në këmbë monumenti i atij që dogji Romën. Pavarësisht se monumenti ka emrin e tij, vepra shijohet si vepër arti.

K. Ujkaj: Nuk kam qenë, por më kanë thënë që në Francë ruhet si dëshmi e një lëvizjeje studentore një copë karrike e mbetur gjatë goditjes me karrike në krahun e djathtë të monumentit të Henrikut të IV. D.m.th. në këtë status të ri monumenti mbete dëshmi autentike e historisë së popullit francez në një nga periudhat kruciale të historisë së tij. Shpjegimi juaj?

F. Kraja: Fillimisht për këtë dua të kallzoj diçka tjetër interesante. Ne nuk kemi shumë dokumenta të asaj që ndodhi qoftë edhe në këta 10 vjet. Kurse në Muzeun tonë kemi një galetë që e ka ruajtur një shkodran i kujdesshëm në rrethimin e 1912-ës. Dhe thoste: me këtë galetë kemi ruajtur frymën 12 vetë gjatë një dite. Këto janë dokumente që nuk mund t'i mohosh. P.sh., është krim që në Muzeun tonë nuk ruhet një triskë. E pra 15 vjet ne kemi jetuar në sajë të triskave në Shqipëri.

K. Ujkaj: Kam idenë të ketë qenë vërtetë fitore të sigurosh një të tillë, apo jo?

F. Kraja: Nuk ruhet libri i shtëpisë, ku duhet të shkruhej: Kush ka ardhë, kush ka dalë, sa do të rrinë, prej nga është. Një pjesë e këtij libri do të çohej tek operativi i zonës për të dëshmuar hollësisht për çdo lëvizje në shtëpinë tënde.
Deri këtu kishte arritur puna! A kemi një libër të tillë? Ky do të fliste shumë më tepër se sa qindra teza, interpretime të sotme, sepse do të fliste me shqisën e të parit, me shqisën e të prekurit me dorë.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Keni dëgjuar të flitet për Kanunindhe ligjin e gjakmarrjes dhe don të dish më shumë?

Kanuni është një kod zakonor ligjet e të cilit përcaktonin dhe veprimin më të vogël njerzor. Elementi themelor iKanunit është Besa ose Fjala e dhënë. Nderi ka një kuptim ekstrem në Shqipëri. Aspekti ndoshta më i tmerrshëm i Kanunit është Gjakmarrja që e detyron një familje të të hakmerret pqe një krim duke vrarë një antarë mashkull të rritur të familjes se vrasësit edhe ky duhet të jetë I vëmendshëm që kur ti vijë rradha të hakmerret dhe ai, duke mbajtur konflikte lufta shekullore që rrezikon ndonjëherë familje të tëra.

Shumë burra ,sidomos në rajonin Verilindor,e ndjekin, zbatojnë akoma këtë kod zakonor që i lejon veçanërisht të rrëmbejnë gruan me të cilën duan të martohen dhe që në përgjithësi e konsiderojnë si pronë e burrit. Për një ide të parë mbi kanunin, ju këshillojmë të lexoni Prilli i thyer i Ismail Kadare-së. 

Ligjet e Kanunit ndiqen gjithkund me të njëjtin intensitet, por ato kushtëzojnë akoma jetën e shumë Shqiptarëve dhe nuk I kursejnë as antarët e SHGSSH-së.

----------


## sonifriends2003

Po Fredi gjera te tilla jane me te vertet te dhimbshme...me vjene mire qe kjo qenka vendosur kryeteme!

----------


## Ferdinandi

Policia identifikon si autor Astrit Kurtmemajn, i cili ka braktisur automjetin dhe armÃ«n e krimit 

Gjakmarrja, ekzekutohet 30-vjeÃ§ari

Luan MuÃ§a Ã«shtÃ« qÃ«lluar nga njÃ« automjet qÃ« i kishte zÃ«nÃ« pritÃ« afÃ«r shtÃ«pisÃ« 

SHKODÃR- NjÃ« 30-vjeÃ§ar nga Shkodra Ã«shtÃ« ekzektuar dje, jo shumÃ« larg shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« tij, nga njÃ« person qÃ« i kishte bÃ«rÃ« pritÃ« me njÃ« automjet. Luan MuÃ§a, banor nÃ« lagjen âSalo Haliliâ? nÃ« ShkodÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« qÃ«lluar pÃ«r vdekje, me breshÃ«ri automatiku, nga persona qÃ« ndodheshin nÃ« njÃ« mjet tip BMW, 300 metra larg shtÃ«pisÃ«, thanÃ« pÃ«r gazetÃ«n burime tÃ« policisÃ«. Ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orÃ«s 10:30 tÃ« paradites sÃ« djeshme dhe motivi i saj, sipas policisÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« gjakmarrja. TÃ« njÃ«jtat burime thanÃ« pÃ«r gazetÃ«n se autori Ã«shtÃ« larguar me shpejtÃ«si, por jo shumÃ« larg vendit tÃ« ngjarjes ka braktisur mjetin dhe armÃ«n e krimit dhe Ã«shtÃ« futur nÃ« njÃ« banesÃ« dhe qÃ« andej, duke u futur nÃ«pÃ«r oborre banesash tÃ« tjera Ã«shtÃ« larguar nÃ« drejtim tÃ« paditur. Polica ka shkuar menjÃ«herÃ« nÃ« vendngjarje dhe Ã«shtÃ« venÃ« nÃ« ndjekje tÃ« autorit, madje dhe ka qÃ«lluar qÃ« ai tÃ« ndalonte. Por rrugicat e ngushta dhe tÃ« shumta tÃ« lagjes ku ndodhi ngjarja e kanÃ« ndihmuar autorin qÃ« tÃ« largohet. Burimet e policisÃ« thanÃ« pÃ«r gazetÃ«n se autori i kÃ«tij krimi Ã«shtÃ« identifikuar. Ai dyshohet tÃ« jetÃ« Astrit Kurtmemaj, 40 vjeÃ§, i cili kur ka kryer krimin ndodhej brenda mjetit tip BMW, ngjyrÃ« blu dhe me targa tÃ« huaja. Ai ka qÃ«lluar disa herÃ« me pistoletÃ« ndaj 30- vjeÃ§arit MuÃ§a, i cili ka vdekur sapo ka mbÃ«rritur nÃ« spital.

HasmÃ«ria
HasmÃ«ria mes fiseve MuÃ§a dhe Kurtmemaj ka nisur me vrasjen mÃ« 1998 tÃ« Genc MuÃ§Ã«s, djali i xhaxhait tÃ« viktimes sÃ« sotme. NdÃ«rsa mÃ« 7 nÃ«ntor tÃ« vitit tÃ« kaluar, Flamur MuÃ§a, vÃ«llai i Gencit, ekzektutoi Besnik KurtmemÃ«n, vÃ«llanÃ« e autorit qÃ« dyshohet tÃ« ketÃ« vrarÃ« dje 30-vjeÃ§arin MuÃ§a. PÃ«r vrasjen e Besnik KurtmemÃ«s policia ka arrestuar Flamur MuÃ§Ã«n, djalin e xhaxhait tÃ« viktimÃ«s sÃ« djeshme. Ky i fundit jetonte nÃ« njÃ« shtÃ«pi private, nÃ« lagjen âSalo Haliliâ?, bashkÃ« me prindÃ«rit dhe njÃ« vÃ«lla, ndÃ«rsa njÃ« vÃ«lla tjetÃ«r e ka nÃ« BelgjikÃ«. Po ashtu viktima ishte vÃ«lla i dy motrave tÃ« martuara. Para pesÃ« vjetÃ«sh, 30-vjeÃ§arit i janÃ« vrarÃ« dy djem xhaxhai, njÃ«ri prej tÃ« cilÃ«ve, sipas burimeve jo zyrtare tÃ« policisÃ«, po nga ai person qÃ« ekzektuoi dje. 

Policia
Policia ka sekuestruar makinÃ«n me tÃ« cilÃ«n iu bÃ« pritÃ« 30-vjeÃ§arit dhe armÃ«n e krimit, por pa mundur tÃ« kapÃ« autorin e kÃ«saj ngjarjeje tragjike. NdÃ«rkohÃ«, uniforma tÃ« shumta tÃ« policisÃ« kanÃ« rrethuar banesÃ«n e familjes Kurtmemaj dhe kanÃ« ushtruar kontrolle nÃ« lagjet âGuerrileâ?, nÃ« banesa, fusha dhe livadhe pranÃ« liqenit tÃ« ShkodrÃ«s, ku dhe mendohej tÃ« ishte fshehur autori, por pa mundur ta prangosnin atÃ«. Burimet e policisÃ« thanÃ« pÃ«r gazetÃ«n se nÃ« vendin e ngjarjes, i bllokuar pÃ«r rreth njÃ« orÃ« nga uniformat blu Ã«shtÃ« gjetur njÃ« xhakovento gri. Policia e ShkodrÃ«s po punon pÃ«r dokumentimin e plotÃ« tÃ« ngjarjes dhe kapjen e autorit. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« vrasja e gjashtÃ« nÃ« ShkodÃ«r qÃ« nga fillimi i kÃ«tij viti dhe nÃ« katÃ«r raste motivi i tyre Ã«shtÃ« gjakmarrja.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Gjakmarrja, pas dÃ«shtimit tÃ« tentativave pÃ«r pajtim, familja e regjisorit Ãefa largohet nga ShqipÃ«ria

Bashkia, shkarkohet kreu nÃ« ngujim i kÃ«shillit 

Ndoc Ãefa ndodhej i ngujuar pasi nipi i tij kishte vrarÃ« nÃ« LondÃ«r njÃ« qytetar nga Shkodra 

SHKODÃR-Ndoc Ãefa, drejtor i teatrit âMigjeniâ? dhe njÃ«kohÃ«sisht kryetar i KÃ«shillit Bashkiak tÃ« ShkodrÃ«s, prej kohÃ«sh nuk ka qenÃ« nÃ« krye tÃ« punÃ«s pasi ka qenÃ« i detyruar tÃ« qÃ«ndronte i ngujuar pÃ«r shkak se nipi i tij kishte vrarÃ« njÃ« person. SÃ« fundi, Ndoc Ãefa dhe gruaja e tij janÃ« larguar pÃ«r nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara tÃ« AmerikÃ«s, ashtu siÃ§ janÃ« larguar nga Shkodra dhe shumÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rm tÃ« tij, qÃ« janÃ« prekur nga fenomeni i gjakmarrjes. Dje KÃ«shilli Bashkiak i ShkodrÃ«s e shkarkoi nga funksioni i kryetarit tÃ« kÃ«shillit, pasi kishte mbi 6 muaj rresht qÃ« nuk merrte pjesÃ« nÃ« asnjÃ« mbledhje. Ãefa ishte zgjedhur si kryetar i KÃ«shillit Bashkiak tÃ« ShkodrÃ«s qÃ« prej zgjedhjeve tÃ« tetorit tÃ« vitit 2000. Por fill pas zgjedhjes sÃ« tij nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« funksion u mÃ«sua se fisi i tij ishte nÃ« gjak me njÃ« fis tjerÃ«r, pasi nipi i NdocÃ«s kishte vrarÃ« nÃ« Angli njÃ« bashkatdhetarin e tij. Po ashtu Ndoca, 60 vjeÃ§, regjisor i njohur, nuk ka mundur tÃ« kryejÃ« gjatÃ« kÃ«saj periudhe as funksionin e tij si drejtor i teatrit âMigjeniâ?. 

Historia e gjakmarrjes
MÃ« 18 nÃ«ntor tÃ« vitit 2000 nÃ« ShkodÃ«r merret vesh se nipi i Ndoc ÃefÃ«s, Pjerini, kishte vrarÃ« me thikÃ« nÃ« LondÃ«r komshiun dhe shokun e tij Florian Ndoja. Ngjarja kishte ndodhur nÃ« 26 tetor tÃ« po atij viti. Pjerini sÃ« bashku me vÃ«llanÃ« e tij Taulantin, kishin pak kohÃ« qÃ« ndodheshin nÃ« LondÃ«r. Ata jetonin nÃ« njÃ« banesÃ«, nÃ« lagjen 8 Lukeâs Path Ilford Essex, sÃ« bashku mÃ« Florian NdojÃ«n, me tÃ« cilin ishin shokÃ« dhe komshinj, nÃ« lagjen âNdoc Maziâ? nÃ« ShkodÃ«r. Sipas materialeve tÃ« grumbulluara nga organet hetimore angleze, vrasja e NdojÃ«s ka ndodhur brenda nÃ« dhomÃ« dhe Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« me thikÃ«. Trupi i Florian NdojÃ«s Ã«shtÃ« masakruar, ndÃ«rsa dy vÃ«llezÃ«it Ãefa erdhÃ«n nÃ« ShqipÃ«ri. Policia londineze e gjeti kufomÃ«n e NdojÃ«s mÃ« 18 NÃ«ntor pasi Ã«shtÃ« lajmÃ«ruar nga homologÃ«t shqiptarÃ«. KÃ«ta tÃ« fundit janÃ« lajmÃ«ruar pÃ«r vdekjen e Florian NdojÃ«s nga vetÃ« Pjerin Ãefa, i cili Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«dorÃ«zuar nÃ« komisariatin e ShkodrÃ«s ku dhe ka treguar se kishte vrarÃ« nÃ« Angli shokun e tij. Madje pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« Pjerini ka lajmÃ«ruar edhe familjen e viktimÃ«s, e cila ishte e shqetÃ«suar pasi prej ditÃ«sh nuk fliste nÃ« telefon me tÃ« birin. ÃefÃ«s i vihen prangat, ndÃ«rsa pas ekspertizÃ«s dhe gjetjes sÃ« trupit nga anglezÃ«t u verifikua, nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« provave, se vrasja ishte kryer nga Pjerin Ãefa. Hetuesit anglezÃ« kanÃ« ardhur nÃ« ShkodÃ«r pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje dhe kanÃ« marrÃ« nÃ« pyetje Pjerin ÃefÃ«n. I ndaluar ka qenÃ« edhe vÃ«llai i Pjerinit, Taulanti, i cili mÃ« pas lirohet pasi nuk vÃ«rtetohet pjesÃ«marrja nÃ« krim. 28-vjeÃ§ari Ãefa qÃ« kreu krimin nÃ« LondÃ«r ka thÃ«nÃ« se ai e ka vrarÃ« shokun e tij nÃ« kushtet e njÃ« tronditjeje tÃ« thellÃ« psiqike, pasi Ndoja e ngacmonte vazhdimisht duke i kujtuar vdekjen pasi Pjerini dyshohej se ishte me AIDS. Gjykata e ShkodrÃ«s, duke parÃ« dhe vÃ«rtetuar me dokumente mjekÃ«sore gjendjen psikike tÃ« Pjerin ÃefÃ«s, nuk e dÃ«noi atÃ« ndÃ«rsa aktualisht ai ndodhet nÃ« njÃ« nga spitalet psikiatrikÃ« tÃ« vendit. QÃ« nga momenti i njoftimit pÃ«r vdekjen e NdojÃ«s jo vetÃ«m familja e Pjerin ÃefÃ«s por edhe xhaxhallarÃ«t e tij , Ndoci, drejtori i teatrit âMigjeniâ? dhe Ãesku, muzikant ngujohen. 

PÃ«rpjekjet pÃ«r pajtim
Ndoc Ãefa dhe njerÃ«zit e tij tÃ« afÃ«rt nuk dilnin nga shtÃ«pia qÃ« prej pÃ«rhapjes sÃ« lajmit se autor vrasjes sÃ« Florian NdojÃ«s ishte 28-vjeÃ§ari Pjerin Ãefa. Regjisori dhe drejtori i teatrit âMigjeniâ?, Ndoc Ãefa nuk mori pjesÃ« nÃ« mbledhjet e kÃ«shillit dhe punimet e tij i drejtonte nÃ«nkryetari Xhemal Shqau. NÃ« periudha ku fisi Ndoja i jepte besÃ« fisit Ãefa, Ndoci merrte pjesÃ« nÃ« mbledhjet e kÃ«shillit bashkiak (tre herÃ« gjatÃ« kÃ«tyre viteve), ndonÃ«se ruhej nga tÃ« tjerÃ«. NdÃ«rkohÃ« dhe teatrin âMigjeniâ?, e drejton qÃ« nga ngujimi i drejtorit Ãefa, aktori Agron Dizdari, i komanduar nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« detyrÃ«. PÃ«rpjekjet pÃ«r tÃ« nxjerÃ« nga ngujimi Ndoc ÃefÃ«n, duke biseduar mjaft herÃ« dhe me fisin Ndoja, kanÃ« qenÃ« tÃ« shumta. MisionerÃ« paqeje, pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues tÃ« fondacionit pÃ«r zgjidhjen e konflikeve e mosmarrÃ«veshjeve intelekktualÃ« shkodranÃ« qÃ« i njihnin dy familjet, pushtetarÃ« vendorÃ« politikanÃ«, figura tÃ« njohura tÃ« artit jo vetÃ«m nga Shkodra, por edhe nga Tirana janÃ« pÃ«rpjekur pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«llim por nuk kanÃ« patur rezultat pozitiv. Familja Ndoja nuk i falte familjen dhe xhaxhallarÃ«t e vrasÃ«sit tÃ« djalit, ndÃ«rsa kushÃ«rinjtÃ« e largÃ«t tÃ« Ãefajve nuk ndodhen tÃ« ngujuar. NÃ« mbÃ«shtetje tÃ« Ndoc ÃefÃ«s dhe daljes sÃ« tij nga ngujimi u deklaruan edhe intelektualÃ« tÃ« huaj, ku njÃ« grup prej tyre nga Franca dÃ«rguan dhe njÃ« letÃ«r nÃ« ShqipÃ«ri, e publikuar kjo nÃ« disa media. Edhe pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues tÃ« komunitetit katolik nÃ« ShkodÃ«r kanÃ« dÃ«shtuar nÃ« pÃ«rpjekjet e tyre. Ndoc Ãefa jetonte deri pak kohÃ«sh nÃ« ShkodÃ«r nÃ« lagjen âQemal Stafaâ?, bashkÃ« me bashkÃ«shorten e tij Ikbale, regjisore e teatrit tÃ« kukullave, ndÃ«rsa dy djemtÃ« e tyre ndodhen jashtÃ« ShqipÃ«risÃ« me studime. NdÃ«rsa shumÃ« pjesÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« familjes Ãefa janÃ« larguar nga Shkodra pÃ«r shkak tÃ« fenomenit tÃ« gjakmarrjes sÃ« fundi janÃ« larguar edhe bashkÃ«shortÃ«t Ndoc dhe Ikbale, pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«t dje Ã«shtÃ« thÃ«nÃ« se kanÃ« ikur nÃ« SHBA.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Presidenti Alfred Moisiu i akordon urdhrin e lartÃ« kÃ«tij institucioni me rastin e 45-vjetorit tÃ« themelimit 

Universiteti "Nder i Kombit" 
Flet ministri Rama: Sot jam kÃ«tu si ish-student  

SHKODER

Nderohet Shkodra, djepi i dijes dhe i kulturÃ«s shqiptare. Presidenti i RepublikÃ«s, Alfred Moisiu, i akordon Universitetit "Luigj Gurakuqi" titullin "Nder i Kombit". 

Me rastin e 45-vjetorit tÃ« kÃ«tij universiteti Ã«shtÃ« zhvilluar njÃ« ceremoni festive, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n kanÃ« marrÃ« pjesÃ« ministri i Arsimit dhe ShkencÃ«s, Luan Memushi, nÃ«nkryetarja e Parlamentit Shqiptar, Jozefina Topalli, pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues tÃ« trupit diplomatik nÃ« TiranÃ«, si dhe pedagogÃ« nga univeristetet e ItalisÃ«, AustrisÃ«, ZvicrÃ«s dhe SHBA-sÃ«. NdÃ«rkohÃ« nÃ« pÃ«rvjetorin e Universitetit "Luigj Gurakuqi" ka marrÃ« pjesÃ« dhe ministri i Rendit Publik, Luan Rama, i cili nÃ« njÃ« intervistÃ« ka thÃ«nÃ« se kÃ«saj here Ã«shtÃ« kthyer nÃ« ShkodÃ«r si ish-student.

Emocione tÃ« veÃ§anta ka pÃ«rcjellÃ« dita e djeshme te tÃ« gjithÃ« ata: studentÃ« e pedagogÃ« qÃ« pÃ«r dekada tÃ« tÃ«ra kanÃ« ngjitur shkallÃ«t e Universitetit tÃ« ShkodrÃ«s. TashmÃ« ky institucion Ã«shtÃ« kthyer nÃ« pjesÃ« tÃ« traditÃ«s kulturore dhe vlerave tÃ« qytetit nÃ« fjalÃ«. Prova mÃ« e mirÃ« pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« ishte vlerÃ«simi qÃ« iu bÃ« kÃ«tij universiteti, i cili u nderua nga presidenti Moisiu me titullin "Nder i Kombit"; me motivacionin "pÃ«r kontribut tÃ« shquar nÃ« arsimin kombÃ«tar nÃ« pÃ«rgatitjen e mÃ«suesve, nÃ« pÃ«rhapjen e dijes, duke u kthyer kÃ«shtu nÃ« qendÃ«r tÃ« dijes". CeremoninÃ« e ka hapur rektori i Universitetit tÃ« ShkodrÃ«s, Mahir Hoti. Pa mohuar emocionet e kÃ«saj dite, profesori Hoti ka folur mbi ecurinÃ« Universitetit nÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«to vite. QÃ« nga hapja e Universitetit "Luigj Gurakuqi", janÃ« diplomuar rreth 15 mijÃ« e 300 studentÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t sot janÃ« shpÃ«rndarÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« vendin. Aktualisht ai ka 6 fakultete dhe 16 degÃ«. PÃ«r punÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« janÃ« dekoruar me urdhra e medalje disa nga pedagogÃ«t e kÃ«tij universiteti. CeremoninÃ« e djeshme e ka pÃ«rshÃ«ndetur gjithashtu dhe ministri Rama, i cili nÃ« vitet 1986-1990 ka mbaruar studimet nÃ« degÃ«n GjuhÃ«-LetÃ«rsi nÃ« Universitetin e ShkodrÃ«s. Me kÃ«tÃ« rast numri NjÃ« i Rendit Ã«shtÃ« prononcuar!

Shkodra ende cilÃ«sohet si zona mÃ« problematike pÃ«r gjakmarrjen. Cila Ã«shtÃ« strategjia juaj pÃ«r zbutjen e kÃ«tij problemi?
Mendoj se problem nuk Ã«shtÃ« gjakmarrja, por hakmarrja. Ka shumÃ« krime qÃ« fshihen pas fasadÃ«s sÃ« gjakmarrjes, tÃ« cilat realizohen pÃ«r qÃ«llime tÃ« ndryshme kriminale tÃ« individÃ«ve tÃ« ndryshÃ«m. Ne tashmÃ« kemi projekte tÃ« gatshme pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« fenomen dhe jemi nÃ« proces konkretizimi.

PÃ«r sa i takon rendit, Shkodra vijon tÃ« etiketohet si problematike. Sipas jush, cilat janÃ« shkaqet e kÃ«tij vlerÃ«simi?
Shkaqet janÃ« tÃ« ndryshme. NdÃ«r to nuk pÃ«rjashtohet ndÃ«rrimi i shpeshtÃ« i drejtuesve tÃ« policisÃ« nÃ« ShkodÃ«r, si dhe mungesa e njÃ« stabiliteti nÃ« strukturat e policisÃ«. MegjithatÃ« kÃ«tu duhet theksuar se pÃ«r vendosjen e rendit, njÃ« faktor i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m janÃ« vetÃ« qytetarÃ«t.

Rendi dhe siguria. Cili Ã«shtÃ« pozicioni i ShkodrÃ«s sot nÃ« krahasim me disa vite mÃ« parÃ«?
Ju vetÃ« jeni dÃ«shmitarÃ«. Situata e rendit kÃ«tu Ã«shtÃ« e pakrahasueshme me nivelin e rendit dhe sigurisÃ« tÃ« disa viteve mÃ« parÃ«. Puna e bÃ«rÃ« duhet tÃ« vlerÃ«sohet. MegjithatÃ« pÃ«r shkaqe tÃ« ndryshme vazhdon tÃ« ketÃ« akoma probleme parciale. E rÃ«ndÃ«sishme Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« kÃ«to nuk janÃ« probleme dominante. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kontekst unÃ« do tÃ« vazhdoj tÃ« investoj tÃ« gjitha pÃ«r-gjegjÃ«sitÃ« e mia pÃ«r ta respektuar ShkodrÃ«n dhe, kur them kÃ«tÃ«, kam parasysh forcimin e njÃ« policie qytetare, ashtu siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ« qyteti i ShkodrÃ«s.

---

----------


## Ferdinandi

Policia e specializuar nÃ« grabitjen e votÃ«s dhe jo tÃ« vendosjes sÃ« rendit e mbrojtjen e individit

Shkodra e mbytur nga krimi, dhe militantizmi i policisÃ«

Qyteti i ShkodrÃ«s, prej mÃ« se tre vjetÃ«sh, po pÃ«rjeton harresÃ«n qeveritare, e cila demostrohet nÃ« shenjÃ« hakmarrje, nga mÃ« tÃ« ultat, nÃ« gjendjen e vÃ«shtirÃ« ekonomike tÃ« banorÃ«ve, jo vetÃ«m tÃ« qytetit, por edhe tÃ« fshatrave. Si tÃ« mos mjaftonte e gjithÃ« kjo varfÃ«ri ekonomike, qytetit, fshatrave dhe banorÃ«ve tÃ« krejt rrethit tÃ« ShkodrÃ«s, do tâju duhet tÃ« pÃ«rballen edhe me mungesÃ«n e rendit nga njÃ«ra anÃ« dhe me militantizmin e drejtuesve tÃ« policisÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t pÃ«r tÃ« kÃ«naqur shefat e tyre nÃ« TiranÃ«, janÃ« tÃ« gatshÃ«m tÃ« demostrojnÃ« "forcÃ«n" (militantizmin) e tyre, vetÃ«m nÃ« rastet kur pÃ«rballÃ« kanÃ« opozitÃ«n, PD dhe njerÃ«zit e saj...



Gjakmarrja zakoni vdekjeprurÃ«s. Deri kur Shkodra do tÃ« vazhdojÃ« kÃ«shtu?



Nuk ka javÃ« qÃ« qytetarÃ«t shkodranÃ« tÃ« mos dÃ«gjojnÃ« pÃ«r krime e vrasje, pÃ«r gjakmarrje. Pse nuk ndihet dora e shtetit nÃ« zbutjen e fenomenit, Ã«shtÃ« pyetja e dÃ«gjuar mÃ« shpesh pas Ã§do "vrasje pÃ«r gjakmarrje". Pyetje tÃ« pafundme por qÃ« ende nuk kanÃ« marrÃ« asnjÃ« pÃ«rgjigje. Gjaku vazhdon tÃ« gllabÃ«rojÃ« jetÃ« njerÃ«zish Ã§do ditÃ« e mÃ« tepÃ«r. Nuk pyetet fare ndoshta sepse ka filluar tÃ« shkelet dhe Kanuni. TashmÃ« kanÃ« filluar tÃ« qÃ«llojnÃ« dhe fÃ«mijÃ«t madje edhe gratÃ«. Djetra familje tÃ« ngujuara, qindra fÃ«mijÃ« tÃ« mbytur nÃ« shtÃ«pi tÃ« destinuar tÃ« mbesin analfabet. Madje kohÃ«t e fundit kanÃ« filluar tÃ« krijohen zona tÃ« veÃ§anta ku janÃ« grupuar familje tÃ« tÃ«ra nÃ« gjak dhe ku qarkullimi Ã«shtÃ« mjaft i vÃ«shtirÃ«. Po me se jetojnÃ«. Ndokush i ndihmon, ndonjÃ«ri ka qÃ«nÃ« marrÃ« me tregti dhe ka vendosur aq tÃ« ardhura dikur menjÃ«anÃ« dhe tani po konsumon destinacionin e paparashikuar. KÃ«shtu nuk vazhdohet. Duhet bÃ«rÃ« diÃ§ka. Po kush ta bÃ«jÃ«? Para disa ditÃ«sh nÃ« njÃ« pritÃ« tek po ktheheshin nga MalÃ«sia e Madhe dy shtetas Naim Pepa, 51 vjeÃ§ar dhe Arian Shpuza 28 vjeÃ§ar, mbetÃ«n tÃ« vrarÃ« nga plumbat e shumtÃ« qÃ« morÃ«n nÃ« trup. Policia, e cila shkoi nÃ« vendngjarje pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« si zakonisht transportimin pÃ«r nÃ« morgun e spitalit tÃ« trupave tÃ« viktimave tÃ« reja tÃ« krimit, deklaroi: "51 vjeÃ§ari u vra pÃ«r gjakmarrje ndÃ«rsa 28 vjeÃ§ari sepse ndodhi sÃ«bashku me 51 vjeÃ§arin. AutorÃ«t njihen, por janÃ« larguar nÃ« drejtim tÃ« paditur". Me kaq deklarata e pÃ«rbÃ«rÃ« nga dy reshta pÃ«rfundon.

Brenda dy ditÃ«sh njÃ« tjetÃ«r vrasje skena e krimit afÃ«rsisht e njÃ«jtÃ«. Jetmir Mehja 27 vjeÃ§ar, banor nÃ« lagjen "Salo Halili" vritet nÃ« njÃ« pritÃ« tek po udhÃ«tonte me automjetin e tij . Edhe kÃ«saj radhe policia deklaron se krimi u krye pÃ«r gjakmarrje dhe si zakonisht nuk ndÃ«rmerr asnjÃ« veprim.

NjÃ« tjetÃ«r tentativÃ« pÃ«r vrasje kÃ«saj radhe njÃ« 24 vjeÃ§ar. Dritan Muharrem Hoxha vihet nÃ«n shÃ«njestrÃ«n e armÃ«ve tÃ« cilat kÃ«rkojnÃ« tâi marrin jetÃ«n. Por fatmirÃ«sisht 24 vjeÃ§ari shpÃ«ton. Arsyeja e tentativÃ«s pÃ«r vrasje nÃ« pritÃ« Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« hasmÃ«ri e vjetÃ«r tre-vjeÃ§are. Djali i xhaxhit i Dritanit ka plagosur nÃ« â97 njÃ« shtetas, i cili kishte tentuar tÃ« grabiste gjatÃ« asaj kohe dyqanin tÃ« cilin ai e ruante. Autori i plagosjes megjithÃ«se pÃ«r vetÃ«mbrojtje ka hapur njÃ« gjak tÃ« ri dhe vetÃ« Ã«shtÃ« larguar pÃ«r nÃ« Itali. Pas kÃ«saj "hesapet" ka qÃ«nÃ« duke i "larÃ«" djali i xhaxhait, Dritani i cili kÃ«tÃ« radhÃ« shpÃ«toi pÃ«r mrekulli. Vrasja e fundit ndodhi para tre ditÃ«sh. Ardit Musa Halili ka qÃ«nÃ« viktima e fundit e njÃ« jave qÃ« solli plot kÃ«tÃ«r tÃ« vrarÃ«. Vrasja e 21 vjeÃ§arit nuk u krye pÃ«r gjakmarrje, por mund tÃ« sjellÃ« njÃ« shtrirje tÃ« re tÃ« fenomenit. NÃ« tÃ« gjitha rastet policia Ã«shtÃ« treguar e pazonja pÃ«r tÃ« parandaluar krimin.



Policia e ShkodrÃ«s e mbytur nga shÃ«rbÃ«torÃ«t militantÃ«



TÃ« pashqetÃ«suar nga shifrat e larta tÃ« krimit dhe vrasjeve, drejtuesit e policisÃ« sÃ« ShkodrÃ«s, "merak" tÃ« tyre kanÃ« vetÃ«m tâju bÃ«jnÃ« qejfin dhe tÃ« kÃ«naqin sa mÃ« shumÃ« shefat e tyre nÃ« TiranÃ«. E vetmja aftÃ«si e policisÃ« qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« shfaqur gjatÃ« kÃ«tyre muajve, sidomos dy muajve tÃ« fundit gjatÃ« fushatÃ«s dhe zgjedhjeve pÃ«r pushtetin lokal, ka qÃ«nÃ« paraqitja e saj nÃ« ekstrem, e politizuar. Me vÃ«nien nÃ« krye tÃ« drejtorit tÃ« policisÃ« PÃ«llumb Molla dhe nÃ«ndrejtorit Fran Ndoka, nga ana e tyre Ã«shtÃ« shfaqur edhe mÃ« shumÃ« aftÃ«sia nÃ« bindjen qorrazi ndaj urdhÃ«rave tÃ« PS. Takimet e drejtorit Molla me NdrekÃ« Lukaj, kreun lokal tÃ« PS nÃ« ShkodÃ«r, janÃ« shpeshtuar shumÃ« para dhe pas zgjedhjeve, tÃ« cilat janÃ« pasuar edhe me njÃ« sÃ«rÃ« episodesh militantizmi tÃ« demostruara nga kryepolici i ShkodrÃ«s.

MÃ« 27 shtator nÃ« mitingun e organizuar nga PS dhe qeveri nÃ« ShkodÃ«r, policia ndÃ«rhyn brutalisht pÃ«r tÃ« shpÃ«rndarÃ« qytetarÃ«t shkodranÃ« qÃ« protestonin kundÃ«r MetÃ«s. Molla shfaqet para shkodranÃ«ve si tipik krimineli, vetÃ« godet, vet drejton policinÃ« nÃ« goditjen e protestave. Madje vetÃ« Molla pÃ«r tÃ« realizuar porositÃ« e dhÃ«na atij nga PS nÃ« tÃ«rbim e sipÃ«r godet dhe pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues tÃ« medias, korrespondentin e "RD" dhe kameramanÃ«t e TV "RozafÃ«s".

Po nÃ« kÃ«to data, 27 e 28 shtator, sipas burimeve tÃ« brendshme tÃ« komisariatit tÃ« policisÃ« ShkodÃ«r, me vendim tÃ« posaÃ§Ã«m 25 kriminelÃ« mbi tÃ« cilÃ«t rÃ«ndojnÃ« krime tÃ« rÃ«nda pajisen me armÃ« dhe leje pÃ«r armÃ«mbajtje, tÃ« cilat do tÃ« shÃ«rbenin pÃ«r 1 tetorin.

Ne 1 tetor ditÃ«n e zgjedhjeve pasi dÃ«shtojnÃ« nÃ« tentativÃ«n e tyre pÃ«r tÃ« grabitur votat nÃ« BashkinÃ« e ShkodrÃ«s, forca tÃ« shumta tÃ« policisÃ«, dy "IFA" me policÃ« tÃ« drejtuar nga nÃ«ndrejtori Fran Ndoka grabisin kutitÃ« e votimit nÃ« dy qÃ«ndra votimi tÃ« KomunÃ«s sÃ« VelipojÃ«s. Policia vendos, vulos dhe shpall fitues kandidatin e PS pÃ«r kryetar komune.

DitÃ«n e zgjedhjeve tÃ« balotazhit, nÃ« 15 tetor nÃ« qendrÃ«n e votimit 11 nÃ« BashkinÃ« e LaÃ§it tÃ« Vaut tÃ« DejÃ«s forca tÃ« shumta tÃ« policisÃ« nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n mÃ«nyrÃ« si nÃ« VelipojÃ« po nÃ« drejtimin e Fran NdokÃ«s grabisin kutinÃ« e votimit pÃ«r tâi dhÃ«nÃ« fitoren pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesit tÃ« PBDNJ.

Situata tÃ« tilla ndodhin dhe nÃ« komunat malore, Pult, Shosh, ShalÃ«, etj.

NÃ« tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to raste, e tÃ« tjera, policia Ã«shtÃ« vÃ«nÃ« totalisht nÃ« shÃ«rbim tÃ« dhunimit tÃ« votÃ«s sÃ« lirÃ«, tÃ« qytetarÃ«ve dhe jo tÃ« mbrojtjes sÃ« tyre.

Policia nÃ« ShkodÃ«r, prej kohÃ«sh ka harruar detyrÃ«n qÃ« i ka caktuar ligji.

Besnik KASTRATI



Tritoli nÃ« zyrat e PD, dÃ«rgon OSBE-nÃ« nÃ« TropojÃ«

PÃ«rfaqÃ«sues tÃ« zyrÃ«s sÃ« OSBE-sÃ« nÃ« KukÃ«s, prej dy ditÃ«sh ndodhen nÃ« qytetin e Bajram Currit.

Vendosja e tritoli dhe shpÃ«rthimi i tij nÃ« zyrat e PD sÃ« kÃ«tij rrethi, bÃ«ri qÃ« nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«n mÃ« urgjente, brenda njÃ« periudhe tÃ« shkurtÃ«r, pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues tÃ« zyrÃ«s sÃ« OSBE-sÃ« nÃ« KukÃ«s, tÃ« vizitojnÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« dytÃ«n herÃ« TropojÃ«n.

MbrÃ«mja e sÃ« hÃ«nÃ«s, por edhe gjithÃ« dita e djeshme, ka qÃ«nÃ« e mbushur me njÃ« sÃ«rÃ« takimesh qÃ« kanÃ« zhvilluar pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesit e OSBE-sÃ«. PÃ«r rreth tre orÃ« mbrÃ«mjen e sÃ« hÃ«nÃ«s dhe po pÃ«r kaq kohÃ« edhe ditÃ«n e djeshme, zyrtarÃ«t e OSBE-sÃ« kanÃ« marrÃ« takim dhe kanÃ« biseduar me z. Shpend Demiraj, kryetarin e bashkisÃ« sÃ« Bajram Currit, si dhe me z. Azgan Haklaj, kryetarin e PD sÃ« TropojÃ«s.

NÃ« kÃ«to takime, drejtuesit e Pushtetit Lokal dhe tÃ« PD, kanÃ« njohur OSBE-nÃ« me ngjarjen mÃ« tÃ« fundit, hedhjen nÃ« erÃ« me tritol tÃ« zyrave tÃ« PD nÃ« Bajram Curri. Duke ju treguar edhe nga afÃ«r, zyrtarÃ«ve tÃ« OSBE-sÃ«, shkatÃ«rrimin e zyrave tÃ« PD lokale, drejtuesit e Pushtetit Lokal dhe tÃ« PD, kanÃ« argumentuar edhe qÃ«llimin e vÃ«rtetÃ« tÃ« kÃ«tij atentati politik. Sipas drejtuesve tÃ« pushtetit lokal, por edhe tÃ« PD sÃ« TropojÃ«s, mÃ«sohet se qÃ«llimi i kÃ«tij shpÃ«rthimi Ã«shtÃ« i lidhur me kÃ«rcÃ«nimin ndaj PD dhe mbÃ«shtetÃ«sve tÃ« saj, me detyrimin qÃ« PD tÃ« largohet nga zyrat ku ndodhet aktualisht, me justifikimin e qÃ«ndrimit ende tÃ« forcave speciale nÃ« TropojÃ«, si dhe me krijimin e kushteve dhe mundÃ«sive pÃ«r njÃ« vjedhje tÃ« mundshme tÃ« fondeve qÃ« do tÃ« kÃ«rkohen nga Prefektura pÃ«r riparimin e ambienteve tÃ« dÃ«mtuara.

Nga ana e tyre, pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues tÃ« OSBE-sÃ«, kanÃ« parÃ« nga afÃ«r shenjat e njÃ« atentati tÃ« mirÃ«filltÃ« politik. Objekt i interesimit tÃ« OSBE-sÃ«, ka qÃ«nÃ« edhe situata para dhe paszgjedhore nÃ« TropojÃ«. Faktet e shumta tÃ« manipulimeve tÃ« serviruara nga drejtuesit e Pushtetit Lokal dhe tÃ« PD, kanÃ« bindur dhe kanÃ« detyruar pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesit e OSBE-sÃ« tÃ« pranojnÃ« vjedhjen dhe grabitjen e votave. JashtÃ« vÃ«mendjes sÃ« pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesve tÃ« OSBE-sÃ« nuk ka ngelur edhe protesta e banorÃ«ve tÃ« TropojÃ«s kundÃ«r dhunÃ«s shtetÃ«rore. Prania e forcave speciale tÃ« policisÃ«, dhuna dhe terrori i ushtruar pÃ«r mÃ« se njÃ« muaj nÃ« rrethin verior tÃ« ShqipÃ«risÃ«, janÃ« bÃ«rÃ« publike dje para pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesve tÃ« OSBE-sÃ«, nga z. Demiraj dhe z. Haklaj.

PjesÃ« e dhunÃ«s dhe terroit policor Ã«shtÃ« edhe mbajtja nÃ« burg e shtatÃ« anÃ«tarÃ«ve e simpatizantÃ«ve tÃ« PD, me tÃ« cilÃ«n janÃ« njohur edhe zyrtarÃ«t e OSBE-sÃ«. Sot ata mbushin njÃ« javÃ« nga ngujimi i tyre nÃ« njÃ« grevÃ« urie dhe gjendja shÃ«ndetÃ«sore ka filluar e tÃ« keqÃ«sohet. Duke iu referuar dÃ«shmive tÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rmÃ«ve tÃ« tÃ« burgosurve politikÃ«, drejtuesit e Pushtetit Lokal dhe tÃ« PD, kanÃ« njohur pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesit e OSBE-sÃ« me kushtet e kÃ«qija qÃ« ata zhvillojnÃ« grevÃ«n e urisÃ«, por edhe me mbajtjen e padrejtÃ« tÃ« tyre nÃ« burg.

NÃ« vazhdim tÃ« plotÃ«simit tÃ« kÃ«rkesave tÃ« tyre, sikurse janÃ« largimi i forcave speciale, heqja dorÃ« nga terrori dhe kÃ«rcÃ«nimi qÃ« po demostron shteti, lirimi i tÃ« burgosurve politikÃ«, z. Demiraj dhe z. Haklaj kanÃ« ripÃ«rsÃ«ritur vendosmÃ«rinÃ« e banorÃ«ve tÃ« TropojÃ«s pÃ«r tÃ« protestuar nÃ« rrugÃ«t dhe sheshin e qytetit. "Jo mÃ« larg se dita e premte, ne do tÃ« protestojmÃ« pÃ«rsÃ«ri nÃ« shesh"-, ju Ã«shtÃ« drejtuar pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesve tÃ« OSBE-sÃ«, z. Azgan Haklaj, kryetari i PD pÃ«r TropojÃ«n.

A. BEGA



Deri kur banditÃ« tÃ« veshur policÃ«, do tÃ« vrasin qytetarÃ« tÃ« pafajshÃ«m

Tre ditÃ« mÃ« parÃ«, nÃ« periferi tÃ« qytetit tÃ« LaÃ§it, policÃ« tÃ« FNSH, tÃ« kÃ«tij qyteti, vrasin njÃ« tÃ« ri, sepse ai "kishte guxuar" qÃ« me automjetin e tij, tÃ« parakalonte "IVECO"-n e policisÃ«. Ngjarja, e cila ndodhi nÃ« orÃ«t e pasdites, "iu servir" nga Ministria e Rendit Publik, mediave tÃ« afÃ«rta me qeverinÃ«, mbrÃ«mjen e kÃ«saj dite. BashkÃ« me informacionin pÃ«r vrasjen nga policia tÃ« 23-vjeÃ§arit Agron Bushi, Ministria e Rendit Publik, pÃ«rcolli edhe "variantin" e saj. Nga komunikata e MinistrisÃ« sÃ« Rendit Publik, mÃ«sohej se 23-vjeÃ§ari Bushi, i cili kishte mÃ« pak se dy javÃ« qÃ« ishte kthyer nga Italia, kishte sulmuar komisariatin e policisÃ«, ndaj edhe ai u vra nga policia. TÃ« nesÃ«rmen e vrasjes, mÃ«sohet se 23-vjeÃ§ari, jo vetÃ«m qÃ« nuk e kishte sulmuar komisariatin, por ai kishte qÃ«nÃ« edhe i paarmatosur dhe se vrasja nuk kishte ndodhur para godinÃ«s sÃ« komisariatit tÃ« policisÃ«, por shumÃ« mÃ« larg, nÃ« periferi tÃ« qytetit, diku nga unaza.

Ngjarja e LaÃ§it, si dhe servirja qÃ« i bÃ«ri asaj Ministria e Rendit Publik, pÃ«rforcoi edhe njÃ« herÃ« realitetin, qÃ« bÃ«nÃ« tÃ« ditur mbushjen e policisÃ« me persona banditÃ« e kriminelÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t harrojnÃ« rrobÃ«n qÃ« kanÃ« veshur dhe nuk e kanÃ« pÃ«r gjÃ« tÃ« tÃ« vrasin pÃ«r njÃ« kapriÃ§io, apo edhe pÃ«r njÃ« fjalÃ« goje. NdÃ«rsa mbushja e strukturave tÃ« policisÃ« me banditÃ« e kriminelÃ«, tashmÃ« Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« fakt, i denoncuar edhe mÃ« parÃ« mÃ« se njÃ« herÃ«, vrasja mÃ« e fundit e tÃ« riut nÃ« qytetin e LaÃ§it, zbuloi pÃ«r tÃ« disatÃ«n herÃ« mbrojtjen qÃ« kÃ«ta banditÃ« e kriminelÃ« me uniforma policie, gÃ«zojnÃ« nga shefat dhe eprorÃ«t e tyre.

Tentativa dhe pÃ«rpjekja e "zyrtarÃ«ve" tÃ« MinistrisÃ« sÃ« Rendit Publik, pÃ«r ta paraqitur kÃ«tÃ« vrasje, nÃ« kushtet e njÃ« sulmi (tÃ« pandodhur) ndaj komisariatit tÃ« policisÃ«, nuk tregojnÃ« asgjÃ« mÃ« shumÃ« nga roli i avokatit qÃ« kÃ«ta "zyrtarÃ«" tÃ« MinistrisÃ« sÃ« Rendit Publik, kanÃ« marrÃ« ndaj atyre policÃ«ve tÃ« FNSH nÃ« LaÃ§, tÃ« cilÃ«t nÃ« njÃ« moment egoizmi tÃ« shkallÃ«s mÃ« tÃ« ulÃ«t, pa harruar nga kanÃ« ardhur dhe pse kanÃ« ardhur, nÃ« polici, vrasin tÃ« riun pÃ«r njÃ« kapriÃ§io.

Rasti i tÃ« riut tÃ« vrarÃ« nÃ« LaÃ§, nuk Ã«shtÃ« i vetÃ«m, tÃ« cilÃ«t ne tÃ« gjithÃ« kemi pasur rastin tÃ« mÃ«sojmÃ« nÃ« kÃ«to tre vjet.

Ende janÃ« pa fshirÃ« nga kujtesa, dy ngjarjet mÃ« makabre, tÃ« ekzekutimit nÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« ndryshme nga policia, tÃ« dy tÃ« rinjve tÃ« tjerÃ«, por kÃ«tÃ« herÃ« nÃ« rrethin e Fierit.

NÃ« Levan, jo mÃ« larg se 20 kilometra nga qyteti i Fierit, forca speciale tÃ« Briskut, tÃ« nisura nga Tirana, rrethuan nÃ« mesnatÃ« banesÃ«n e Bujar Sulit, dhe mÃ« pas e vranÃ« nÃ« sy tÃ« dy fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« vegjÃ«l dhe bashkÃ«shortes. Pa iu larguar etiketimit si atentat politik, vrasja e Bujar Sulit, mbarte mbi vete edhe terrorin dhe kÃ«rcÃ«nimin qÃ« duhej mbjellÃ« nÃ« popull, menjÃ«herÃ« pas zgjedhjeve tÃ« pasrevolucionit

komunist tÃ« vitit 1997. Jo mÃ« kot u zgjodh Bujar Suli, i cili njihej si njeriu qÃ« nuk kishte pritur mirÃ« nÃ« Levan SkÃ«nder Gjinushin. Ai nuk e kishte problem qÃ« tÃ« shfaqej me dy gishtat lart nÃ«pÃ«r Levan, ndaj edhe e vranÃ«.

Pas kÃ«saj vrasje, pÃ«rsÃ«ri Ministria e Rendit Publik, nxitoi tÃ« cilÃ«sonte Bujar Sulin si "shumÃ« tÃ« kÃ«rkuar", duke harruar me dashje qÃ« ai prej kohÃ«sh merrte rrogÃ« nga shteti si roja i shkollÃ«s sÃ« Levanit.

Jo mÃ« pak e dhimshme, Ã«shtÃ« edhe rrÃ«mbimi nga spitali dhe mÃ« pas masakrimi dhe vrasje e tÃ« riut Agron Pasha, nga Patosi.

"Dyndjes" sÃ« banditÃ«ve e kriminelÃ«ve nÃ« polici, nuk i kishte shpÃ«tuar as policia e Fierit.

PasnÃ«ntÃ«dhjetÃ«eshtata, ishte e mbushur edhe nÃ« Fier me tÃ« burgosur qÃ« pasi ishin arratisur nga burgjet greke, kishin ofruar ndihmesÃ«n dhe shÃ«rbimin e tyre nÃ« revolucionin komunist tÃ« vitit 1997 dhe pas asaj, si shpÃ«rblim kishin marrÃ« edhe gradat dhe ofiqet. JashtÃ« kÃ«tyre personave tÃ« shpÃ«rblyer nuk ishte as Agur Tafa, komandanti i grupit tÃ« gatshÃ«m tÃ« komisariatit tÃ« policisÃ« sÃ« Fierit. "I fryrÃ«" nga rrobat, por mÃ« shumÃ« edhe nga gradat, atij i dukej vetja zot. KÃ«tÃ« e demostroi edhe njÃ« ditÃ« tÃ« bukur nÃ« Patos, ndaj tÃ« riut Agron Pasha. Pas maskarimit tÃ« PashÃ«s, si dhe pas provokimit tÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rleshje me armÃ«, vetÃ« Aguri vritet, ndÃ«rsa Agron Pasha nÃ« gjendje tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ« dÃ«rgohet nÃ« spitalin civil tÃ« Fierit. JashtÃ« Ã§do parashikimi, policÃ« tÃ« grupit tÃ« gatshÃ«m tÃ« komisariatit tÃ« policisÃ« sÃ« Fierit, shokÃ« armÃ«sh me Agurin nÃ« vitin 1997, rrÃ«mbejnÃ« tÃ« plagosurin nga spitali i Fierit, e Ã§ojnÃ« nÃ« Cakran dhe aty e masakrojnÃ«, i nxjerrin sytÃ«, i Ã§ajnÃ« barkun, i presin edhe kokÃ«n... dhe mandej policÃ«t ikin nÃ« drejtim tÃ« paditur. Edhe atÃ«herÃ« Ministria e Rendit Publik, u pÃ«rpoq ta paraqiste ngjarjen si pÃ«rplasje tÃ« policisÃ« me njÃ« bandÃ« tÃ« armatosur. KÃ«ta, policÃ«t sipas MinistrisÃ« sÃ« Rendit Publik, nÃ« shÃ«njÃ« hakmarrje rrÃ«mbyen tÃ« plagosurin "shumÃ« tÃ« kÃ«rkuar" nga spitali, dhe nÃ« shenjÃ« hakmarrje "pÃ«r vrasjen e shokut tÃ« tyre me bandÃ«n e armatosur" e masakrojnÃ« dhe e vrasin tÃ« riun Agron Pasha. Pak ditÃ« mÃ« vonÃ«, pÃ«rsÃ«ri policÃ«t qÃ« rrÃ«mbyen tÃ« plagosurin nga spitali dhe qÃ« e masakruan atÃ«, u rikthyen nÃ« polici.

Ende sot ata lÃ«vizin lirisht, pa pasur frikÃ«n e hapjes tÃ« ndonjÃ« procesi tÃ« mundshÃ«m penal ndaj tyre.

ÃshtÃ« Ministria e Rendit Publik qÃ« "ua mundÃ«son" kÃ«tÃ« favor tÃ« mospenalizimit. Nuk dihet se deri kur Ministria e Rendit Publik do tÃ« vazhdojÃ« tÃ« mbrojÃ« banditÃ«t dhe kriminelÃ«t qÃ« ka veshur policÃ«. ÃfarÃ« duhet tÃ« ndodhÃ« tjetÃ«r gjÃ« mÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«, qÃ« krerÃ«t e ministrisÃ« tÃ« "pendohen" dhe tÃ« pranojnÃ« inkriminimin e policisÃ«, sikurse pranuan pÃ«r komisariatin e TropojÃ«s.

Po kÃ«ta policÃ«, kriminelÃ« e banditÃ«, deri kur do tÃ« vazhdojnÃ« tÃ« vrasin...?

----------


## Ferdinandi

PROGRAMI I GRANTEVE TE VOGLA NDIHMON NE
FUQIZIMIN E ANGAZHIMIT QYTETAR TE GRUPEVE PA
PERKRAHJE TE POPULLSISE
TIRANE 
Prej dy vitesh Zyra e Bankes Boterore ne Tirane po u jep
grante organizatave te shoqerise civile ne kuadrin e Programit te Granteve te Vogla. Objektivi i
Granteve te Vogla per kete vit ishte fuqizimi i angazhimit qytetar te grupeve te menjanuara dhe
te rrezikuara te popullsise per te patur edhe ato autoresi mbi proceset e zhvillimit.
Bordi i jashtem keshillimor, i perbere nga perfaqesues te donatoreve dhe organizatave
nderkombetare te angazhuara me shoqerine civile, dhe komiteti i brendshem per perzgjedhjen e
granteve, i perbere nga punonjes te zyres se Bankes Boterore, shqyrtuan me kujdes 65 propozime
projektesh dhe perzgjodhen 12 propozime te vlefshme per financim. Shuma e akorduar per cdo
projekt varion nga 700$ deri 4000$ per projekt. Shperndarja gjeografike e propozimeve perfshin
gjithe vendin qe nga Shkodra, Puka, Kukesi, Peshkopia, Durresi, Tirana, Gjirokastra, e Permeti.
Fitues te granteve per kete vit u shpallen OJQ-te e meposhtme me keto projekte:
â¢Shoqata âNe dobi te gruas pukianeâ? per projektin âFushate sensibilizimi publik dhe
asistence per familjet e ngujuara nga gjakmarrjaâ?, Puke;
â¢Shoqata âTe gjithe femijet kane te njejten vlere njerezoreâ? per projektin âTe ndryshem,
por te barabarteâ?, Shkoder;
â¢Shoqata âQendra rajonale e keshillimit bujqesorâ? per projektin âHapja e shkolles se gruas
fermere si mjet emancipimi per grate e shperngulura nga zonat e prapambetura te venditâ?,
Durres;
â¢Shoqata Christian Childrenâs Fund ne bashkepunim me rrjetin e grupeve komunitare te
prinderve me projektin âDebat i hapur per femijerineâ? qe do te shtrihet ne rrethet Tirane,
Peshkopi e Kukes;
â¢Shoqata âRinia dhe femijetâ? per projektin âAngazhimi i grupeve te paperkrahura ne
vendimmarrjet e Bashkiseâ?, Permet;
â¢Qendra per studime sociale dhe ekonomike per projektin âVendosja e lidhjeve dhe
shkembimi i eksperiences se popullsise rome ne Shqiperi dhe Rumaniâ?, Tirane;
â¢Shoqata âNe dobi te gruar shqiptareâ? per projektin âMbeshtetje social-psikologjike e
moshes se trete nepermjet perfshirjes se grupeve te te rinjveâ?, Tirane â Kombinat;
â¢Qendra e trajnimit multidisiplinar epr problemin e keqtrajtimit te femijeve per projektin
âNgritja e klubit te nenave âTe ndihmojme njera-tjetrenâ?, Tirane;
â¢Shoqate âMjedisi natyror Jugor i Shqiperiseâ? me projektin âNxitja e iniciatives qytetare
ne zgjidhjen e problemeve ekonomike-mjedisore te zones se Fushe-Bardhes nepermjet
dialogimit dhe lobimitâ?, Gjirokaster;
â¢Shoqata âBota e femijeveâ? me projektin âTe nxisim bashkepunimin e tolerancen mes
adoleshenteve qe vijne nga familje me probleme sociale dhe ekonomike"

----------


## Ferdinandi

GJAKMARRJA, NJE REZOLUTE PER KUVENDIN

Ne Shkoder, gjate nje takimi per fenomenin e gjakmarrjes, ku merrnin pjese Presidenti I Republikes Alfred Moisiu dhe parlamentaret e komisionit te rendit dhe SHISH-it, u miratua nje rezolute ne formen e nje nje plani veprimi kunder ushtrimit te gjakmarrjes dhe te pasojave te saj. Te shqetesuar nga perhapja e fenemonit, te inkurajuar nga pakesimi i rasteve te gjakmarrjes si rrjedhim i zbatimit te ligjit nga organet e drejtesise dhe policia dhe te motivuar nga angazhimi i drejtperdrejt i Presidnetnit te Republikes pjesmarresit kerkuan qe Kuvendi i Shqiperise te marre ne shqyrtim zbatimin e ligjshmerise ne luften kunder fenomenit te gjakmarrjes dhe te forcoje sanksionet ligjore per denimin e fajtoreve. "Ministria e Rendit dhe Drejtorite e Policise ne zonat e prekura te hartojne strategjite per luften kunder ketij fenomeni, duke patur si prioritete arrestimin e autoreve te krimit qe jane ende ne kerkim. Drejtoria e Policise te marre masa edhe per mbrojtjen e familjeve dhe personave te kercenuar nga gjakmarrja", thuhet ne rezolute. Sipas saj, pushteti vendor duhet te identifikoje me saktesi familjet e prekura nga fenomeni i gjakmarrjes, te studioje gjendjen e tyre ekonomike dhe sociale. Organet e drejtesise, prokuroria dhe gjykatat, te ndjekin dhe te denojne me rreptesi krimin e gjakmarrjes dhe krimin e vrasjes per te krijuar besimin se ndeshkimi behet vetem nga ligji.

----------

